# Welcher Film treibt euch Männern Tränen in die Augen ?



## Apocalyptica (3. Oktober 2009)

Heute Morgen habe ich mir mit meiner Frau Der König der Löwen angeschaut.
Und weiß der Geier warum, aber mir kommen jedesmal wenn ich den Anfang sehe (Simbas Geburt) die Tränen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei keinem Anderen Film passiert das, aber hier werde ich jedesmal weich. ^^
Die Kombination von "Cyrcle of life" und diesen genialen Bildern schafft mich.

Also Männer !!!!!
Bei welchen Filmen kommen euch die Tränen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

der erste pokemon film...die stelle wenn ash zu stein verwandelt wurde und pikachu versucht ihn wieder lebendig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







(das bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... mir fällt nur grad nix besseres ein =/)


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2009)

nie wirklich geweint, aber es gibt einige filme, die dann doch berühren^^
requiem for a dream... 
oder in equilibrium die szene mit dem kleinen hund...


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Oktober 2009)

HdR3 ganz am Schluss, wenn Frodo die anderen drei verabschiedet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> HdR3 ganz am Schluss, wenn Frodo die anderen drei verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub da weint so ziemlich jeder.

Ich habe auch schon Männer bei "Titanic" weinen sehen.... "Ghost - Nachricht von Sam" auch. Achja, und "Findet Nemo"


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2009)

Alle Filme von Uwe Boll - bis auf Postal.


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2009)

_@Zam Negativ oder Positiv?? ich schatz Negativ_


----------



## Cørradø (3. Oktober 2009)

"Die letzten Glühwürmchen" (hotaru no haka) (1988)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...ernst gemeint.


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _@Zam Negativ oder Positiv?? ich schatz Negativ_



Ja.. solche grausam plasphemischen Spielumsetzungen treiben mir Tränen in die Auge, aber Postal war ganz nach meinem Geschmack. *g*


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" (hotaru no haka) (1988)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ohja.....der war echt traurig der film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei Shooterumsetzungen passt es doch, aus einem hirnlosen Spiel ohne Story wird ein hirnloser Film ohne Story.


----------



## Desdinova (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand das Ende von "The Wrestler" auch recht aufwühlend. Etwa 20 Sekunden schwarzes Bild, dazu dieser Bruce Springsteen Song... 
In dem Moment hab ich nur gedacht: "Mann, alles scheiße." (Nicht der Film! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dieser Aronofsky kann einem mit seinen Filmen auch den schönsten Tag vermiesen, so wie er es schon mit Requiem for a dream geschafft hat. Ich bin nach The Wrestler noch bis zum Einschlafen mit einer sehr melancholischen Stimmung umhergewandelt und das obwohl der Film teilweise recht pathetisch ist und darum besser hätte sein können. Die Tränen verdrücke ich mir dann aber immer mit eiserner Disziplin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss überlegen... wirklich geweint... kann mich nicht erinnern, wahrscheinlich schon verdrängt...
Aber ich weiß das ich erst im Frühjahr nach den ersten 10 minuten des neuen Star Trek Films Tränen in den Augen hatte... das war... traurig...


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich muss überlegen... wirklich geweint... kann mich nicht erinnern, wahrscheinlich schon verdrängt...
> Aber ich weiß das ich erst im Frühjahr nach den ersten 10 minuten des neuen Star Trek Films Tränen in den Augen hatte... das war... traurig...



is der so schlecht gewesen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> is der so schlecht gewesen?



Nein er war, meiner Meinung nach, wirklich brilliant!
Aber die ersten Szenen waren wirklich traurig also nicht im Sinne von schlecht sondern von herzzerreissend traurig...


----------



## Gramarye (3. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> HdR3 ganz am Schluss, wenn Frodo die anderen drei verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Me 2! Die Szene is einfach rührend!


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei Armageddon, als Bruce Willis zum Schluss die Atombombe von Hand hochgehen lässt und dann noch der Abspann in der Kirche...da bekomm ich immer bissl Pipi in den Augen^^


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir Das streben nach Glück mit will smith,am ende als er dan seine probleme überwältigt ,das hat mich dan gerührt und eigentlich schon der ganze film
und natürlich armageddon dort wo bruce willis den freund seiner tochter austrickst und in die kapsel schickt um ihn zu retten und dan stirbt
und gladiator als er stirbt


----------



## Thoor (3. Oktober 2009)

Anne Frank :-(


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (3. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab nie bei nem Film geweint oder kam dem nahe, aber definitiv am traurigsten fand ich bisher King Kong... haben die den armen Affen einfach puttgeschossen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2009)

Nicht gleich weinen aber:

Das letzte Einhorn

The Green Mile

Wenn der Wind weht

sind schon nicht ohne in der Hinsicht.


----------



## Qonix (3. Oktober 2009)

Marley & Ich mit Owen Wilson

Als Marley am Schluss stirbt hatte ich Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Oktober 2009)

Smoky_MacPutt schrieb:


> Ich hab nie bei nem Film geweint oder kam dem nahe, aber definitiv am traurigsten fand ich bisher King Kong... haben die den armen Affen einfach puttgeschossen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Erst die Stadt auf dem Kopflegen und dan wundern wenn er abgeknallt wird^^
Soviel zum Thema armer affe


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2009)

titanic .. als caprio ins wasser fällt .. hmm mom ne da hab ich gelacht xD
glaubs bei der mitm wolf tanzt .. da hab ich geheult das der film so ewig weiter geht und ich nid einfach ausschalten konnte :<

wirklich geweint hab ich noch nie .. kuk mir solche filme auch nicht an ..
und bei armageddon fand ich das ende eher cool als traurig .. bin ich wohl auch der einzige^^

wobei der schwarze in green mile tat mir echt leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand den echt toll und da war ich relativ nahe am weinen ..


----------



## Phash (3. Oktober 2009)

Oben.

Die Story um die 2 Alten, die ihren Traum immer wieder verschieben mussten, bis sie dann stirbt. Das war echt hart ;(


----------



## Thrawns (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> requiem for a dream...


----------



## Tabuno (3. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> HdR3 ganz am Schluss, wenn Frodo die anderen drei verabschiedet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist auch der einzige Film, der mir gerade einfällt wo ich weich werde...^^


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2009)

_The Green Mile 

Der Film is so ein Minenfeld von Tranen wo ich richtig weinen musste wahr als
John Coffey auf dne Stuhl kamme _


----------



## Bloodletting (3. Oktober 2009)

Insgesammt wird mir bei traurigen Stellen eigentlich nur mulmig zumute, wenn nen Mann weint. ( Weint - nicht heult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei Tim Burton Corpse Bride. Den kann ich mir nicht ansehen. Alles viel zu traurig und so *schnief*.


----------



## $n4re (3. Oktober 2009)

hm...bei mir war's auch HDR3 

aber auch Big Fish ist gewisser weise traurig...
heul bei vielen Filmen.. XD


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Oktober 2009)

Requiem for a Dream, der hat mich echt berührt.


----------



## dacarl (3. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir war es auch ganz klar "The green Mile", da muss man einfach mal ein Tränchen rollen lassen.


----------



## Hubautz (3. Oktober 2009)

In "Herr der Ringe" hat eigentlich Sam die starken Szenen diesbezüglich. 
Und was natürlich extrem reinhaut ist das Ende von "Braveheart". Das ist dann weniger Trauer als Ergriffenheit.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Oktober 2009)

Mir fallen momentan nur die beide Teile von Lovestory (1970) ein.
Das war damals für mich - eh recht Emotionalen - sehr bewegend.




> Die Studenten Oliver Barrett und Jenny Cavelleri lernen sich am College kennen, als Oliver in der Bibliothek, in der Jenny arbeitet, ein Buch ausleihen will. Er ist ein am College beliebter Eishockeyspieler und mittelmäßiger Student aus reichem konservativem Elternhaus, sie hingegen ist als Tochter mittelloser italienischer Einwanderer, intellektuell und musisch äußerst begabt. Das ungleiche Paar beginnt eine Beziehung und beschließt, allen Widerständen zum Trotz, zu heiraten. Oliver wendet sich deswegen von seiner Familie ab, welche die nicht standesgemäße Beziehung zu verhindern versucht. Sie heiraten per "self-made-wedding" und ziehen in ein kleines Appartement, da Oliver von seinem wohlhabenden Vater keine Unterstützung mehr erhält und beide sich mit Aushilfsjobs durchschlagen müssen. Oliver beendet sein Jura-Studium und beginnt eine Karriere als Anwalt. Finanziell inzwischen besser gestellt, geht Jenny zum Arzt, da sich ihr Kinderwunsch nicht erfüllt. Es stellt sich heraus, dass sie an Leukämie erkrankt ist. Oliver bittet seinen Vater um Geld, um Jenny die bestmögliche Therapie zu finanzieren, verschweigt aber aus Stolz den Grund seiner Bitte. Der Vater leiht ihm das Geld, da er glaubt, es sei für einen anderen Zweck. Dennoch stirbt Jenny in Olivers Armen.



Quelle -> *Wikipedia*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (3. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> der erste pokemon film...die stelle wenn ash zu stein verwandelt wurde und pikachu versucht ihn wieder lebendig zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



beim ertsen kinobesuch hab ich auch geflennt beim zweiten ansehen hab ichs geschaft nich zu heulen ...


----------



## Karius (3. Oktober 2009)

Apocalyptica schrieb:


> Heute Morgen habe ich mir mit meiner Frau Der König der Löwen angeschaut.
> ...



P.S. I love you


----------



## Lillyan (3. Oktober 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> P.S. I love you


Da fand ich das Buch schlimm... ich habe schon auf den ersten Seiten geheult wie ein Schlosshund.
Aber okay... ich bin eine Frau *wieder still bin*


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Oktober 2009)

Herr der Ringe - Gibt da einige Stellen, die ich rührend finde.
Prinzessin Mononoke - Anime.

Tante Edith meint grad:



$n4re schrieb:


> aber auch Big Fish ist gewisser weise traurig...


Stimmt. Der ist auch "speziell."



Hubautz schrieb:


> Und was natürlich extrem reinhaut ist das Ende von "Braveheart". Das ist dann weniger Trauer als Ergriffenheit.


/sign


----------



## Winipek (3. Oktober 2009)

Find´s auch gemein *Fraubin* ich will auch sagen , wenn ich heul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fast immer bei >"Grey´s anatomie"
*schluchtz*


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Find´s auch gemein *Fraubin* ich will auch sagen , wenn ich heul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nenene! Das ist ein Männer Thread!!
Frauen heulen ja schon wenn sie in der Fernsehzeitung die Kurzbeschreibungen lesen.
Das gilt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

hab ich vor vielen jahren ma auf Arte gesehen... war der erste Film bei dem ich heulen muste :_(
als die kleine Schwester gestorben ist, das war so traurig 

na danke auch, hab mcih jetz wider an den Film errinert und shcon kommen mir die Trähnen T_T




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

mir is heute zum heulen zu mute .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
star wars episode 5
equilibrium
smackdown


das ist so schön traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oder in equilibrium die szene mit dem kleinen hund...



Die Szene ist echt hart. Da habe ich auch feuchte Augen bekommen.

Ich kann mich noch ein wenig an einen Film erinnern, den ich mit meiner Schwester vor...uff...11 Jahren (ich bin 17) im Frankreich-Urlaub gesehen habe. Da musste ein Junge den Hund, den er auf der Straße gefunden hat und groß gezogen hat, wieder laufen lassen. Und meine Schwester geheult...und da konnte ich auch nicht anders als feucht Augen zu bekommen...


----------



## Rexo (3. Oktober 2009)

Edit nix^^


----------



## Meriane (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hab ich vor vielen jahren ma auf Arte gesehen... war der erste Film bei dem ich heulen muste :_(
> als die kleine Schwester gestorben ist, das war so traurig
> 
> na danke auch, hab mcih jetz wider an den Film errinert und shcon kommen mir die Trähnen T_T
> ...



ich find den Film total unlogisch...:/


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> ich find den Film total unlogisch...:/


weil?


----------



## Meriane (3. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> weil?



Vielleicht hab ich es nicht richtig verstanden (ist auch schon was her) aber eigentlich hat der Junge doch die ganze Zeit Geld auf der Bank um Essen zu kaufen?
Am Anfang benutzt er das ja auch, aber dann erst ganz am Schluss wieder, wo es schon zu spät ist. Ich versteh nicht ganz warum der davor nichts kaufen konnte?


----------



## TheGui (3. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich es nicht richtig verstanden (ist auch schon was her) aber eigentlich hat der Junge doch die ganze Zeit Geld auf der Bank um Essen zu kaufen?
> Am Anfang benutzt er das ja auch, aber dann erst ganz am Schluss wieder, wo es schon zu spät ist. Ich versteh nicht ganz warum der davor nichts kaufen konnte?


hm kp, hab auch neme die ganze geschichte im kopf.

ich weis nur das sie erst bei ner "bösen" tante waren, dan abgehauen sind und sich die nötigsten sachen mitt den klamotten der mutter "ertauscht" haben.


----------



## Cørradø (4. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz warum der davor nichts kaufen konnte?


Vielleicht hilft's, wenn dir kurz klar machst, in welchem Szenario der Film spielt.
Eine Welt mit prallgegfüllten Supermarktregalen, der gepflegten Bankfilialen, wo man eben mit seiner Plastikkarte n paar tausend Yen zieht ist es nicht. Nur so als Tip...

Ich finde, ihn als Kinderfilm (weil Zeichentrick), zu schaun und als "unlogisch" abzuhaken wird der Tragweite dieses Meisterwerks (was hoffentlich niemand bestreiten will) einfach nicht gerecht.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2009)

In Gran Turino, als sich Clint Eastwood von der Vietnamnesengang erschießen lässt, nur damit die in den Knast kommt, da war ich auch schon traurig.


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

Cørradø schrieb:


> Ich finde, ihn als Kinderfilm (weil Zeichentrick), zu schaun und als "unlogisch" abzuhaken wird der Tragweite dieses Meisterwerks (was hoffentlich niemand bestreiten will) einfach nicht gerecht.


sehr schön formuliert!

aber trotzdem ne frage, hast du feuchte Augen beim schauen bekommen? ^^


----------



## Cørradø (4. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> sehr schön formuliert!
> 
> aber trotzdem ne frage, hast du feuchte Augen beim schauen bekommen? ^^


wie gesagt...



Cørradø schrieb:


> "Die letzten Glühwürmchen" (hotaru no haka) (1988)
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


...ja!


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

oh man peinlich... dabei hab ich den thread noch im schnelldurchlauf überflogen um zu sehen obs schon einer erwähnt hatt... quote + sign wär einfacher  xD

Posts von zam sind halt Voids die vor/nachposter quasi verschlucken xD


----------



## Sin (4. Oktober 2009)

Hmm schlimm fand ich Marley & Ich... habe zum schluss rotz und wasser geheult... hat mich an meinen eigenen Hund damals erinnert :-(


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2009)

solang ich auf das loeschen meines accs warte kann ich ja noch ein wenig posten^^:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Die_Brücke_nach_Terabithia

*Heul* 
Nachdem ichs im Kino sah, hab ich ganzen abend geheult )=


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2009)

In vielen Reportagen zu aktuellen tragischen Ereignissen auf der Welt. ^^

Bei Filmen hab ich nur sehr selten Tränen in den Augen.


----------



## Aviendha2 (4. Oktober 2009)

HdR - Die Zwei Türme
König Theoden:" Seit jeher wächst es auf den Hügelgräbern meiner Vorfahren. Nun soll es das Grab meines Sohnes bedecken. Ach, das diese finsteren Tage meine sein müssen. Die Jungen sterben und die Alten verweilen. Das ich noch lebe und die letzten Tage meines Hauses sehe. Kein Vater sollte sein Kind zu Grabe tragen."


----------



## Maladin (4. Oktober 2009)

Gran Turino hat mich auch sehr berührt in jüngster Vergangenheit. Clint Eastwood ist absolut großartig in diesem Film.

Der Soundtrack tat sein übriges.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXF7U5TYV8

/wink maladin


----------



## Elander (4. Oktober 2009)

Der Film bei dem ich am wohl " betäubtesten " aus dem Kino kam war " Die Passion Christi ". Umgehauen hatte mich auch " Million Dollar Baby ". Das sie am Ende einfach nur sterben wollte war zuviel ...


----------



## TaroEld (4. Oktober 2009)

Generell Filme wo Tiere sterben. Green Mile war auch übel, und Prinzessin Mononoke :/


----------



## Topfkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Filmtitel kann ich grad keine nennen, aber mich wühlen innerlich immer so filme auf wo Menschen keinerlei möglichkeit haben sich für ihre Rechte einzusetzen, immer unterdrückt werdne von allen seiten und entscheidungen von "höheren" annehmen müssen ohne was dagegen tun zu können. 
Oh, da fällt mir doch einer ein:
Ich bin Sam, wo Vater und Tochter getrennt werden ohne was dagegen tun zu können, sowas macht mich traurig, und das es in der Realität genauso aussieht macht mich verdammt wütend.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Ritter der Kokusnuss & Life of Brian da muss ich weinen vor lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei manchem seeehr emotionalen stellen mit musik und so muss ich doch manchmal bisschen weinen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Oktober 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich es nicht richtig verstanden (ist auch schon was her) aber eigentlich hat der Junge doch die ganze Zeit Geld auf der Bank um Essen zu kaufen?
> Am Anfang benutzt er das ja auch, aber dann erst ganz am Schluss wieder, wo es schon zu spät ist. Ich versteh nicht ganz warum der davor nichts kaufen konnte?



Das ist mir ebenfalls aufgefallen - genauso, wie die Weigerung des Jungen, in der Fabrik mitzuarbeiten. In gewisser Weise wäre das Unglück abwendbar gewesen.

Nach Jahren ist mir dann die UK-Do-DVD in die Grabscher gefallen - und im darauf enthaltenen Interview meinte der Regisseur, daß dies tatsächlich ein wenig Kritik an der Jugend sein sollte, die sich von den Älteren nichts vorschreiben lassen möchte - und manchmal genau deshalb die falschen Entscheidungen trifft. Er zeigte sich verwundert, daß diese Aspekte so wenig bemerkt wurden.

"Glühwürmchen" als "Kinderfilm" abzutun wird dem Streifen in keinster Weise gerecht, auch wenn die FSK irrsinnigerweise zu einer FSK6-Freigabe gekommen ist. Für mich gehört er zu den vier besten Antikriegsfilmen aller Zeiten (neben "All quiet on the western front", "Apocalypse Now" und "Johnny got his gun") - und ich hatte ebenfalls Mühe, bei dem Film nicht in Tränen auszubrechen.

Interessant ist noch die Entstehungsgeschichte des Streifens: Myazaki, trotz "Cagliostro", "Nausicaä" und "Castle in the Sky" noch mit seinem "Studio Ghibli" am Anfang stehend, konnte damals nur einen Filmdeal bekommen, in dem er zwei Filme gleichzeitig machte: "My Neighbour Totoro" und eben "Glühwürmchen". Die Zeichner wußten teilweise nicht mal mehr, für welchen der beiden Streifen ihre Bilder eigentlich waren. Die Filme liefen denn tatsächlich als "Double Feature"; manchmal mit "Totoro" als erstem Beitrag (einem sehr schönen Fantasyfilm von Myazaki persönlich); manchmal mit den "Glühwürmchen" von Takahata. Der Film, der zuletzt lief, soll jeweils die Stimmungslage des Publikums bestimmt haben, in der es nach Hause ging.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2009)

Jap, "Die Letzten Glühwürmchen" ist der einzige Film an den ich mich errinnern kann eine Träne vergossen zu haben.
Sonst wein ich bei Filmen eigentlich nicht, "Die Letzten Glühwürmchen" war da wirklich ne Ausnahme. Der Grund dafür ist sicher das mich Filme eigentlich nie betroffen machen oder ich es einfach unterdrücke (weil Mann unso, ist halt so ;]).


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

ich glaub letzte glühwürmchen hab ich mit ca 12 gesehen....hab in mir damals mit meinem bruder angekuckt und musste echt kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja nich vor meinem bruder heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (4. Oktober 2009)

eigenlich viele filme^^ ich heul zwar nich dabei bekomme feuchte augen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

z.b. 

brave heart...als das kleine mädchen sich von ihrem bruder verabschiedet und ihm die blume gibt
peal habor...
armagedon...
das kommt immer wenn auch so ergreifennde musik dazu spielt^^

nennt mich ruhig softie^^


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich glaub letzte glühwürmchen hab ich mit ca 12 gesehen....hab in mir damals mit meinem bruder angekuckt und musste echt kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wer weis, vileicht hatte er auch zu kämpfen und hättest du angefangen zu weinen, hätte er auch neme widerstehen können ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Oktober 2009)

_Mel Gibsons: Passion Christi_ ist der einzige Film bei dem ich fast hätte abbrechen müssen. Dieser Film war fast nicht unerträglich. Ich bin aber dennoch froh, dass ich die Augen nicht verschlossen habe und ich denke, er hat mich irgendwie auch ein Stück reifer und auch offener gemacht.

Jesus von Montreal ist auch traurig, vor allem das Ende. Aber ich glaube kaum, dass man eine Träne vergießt bei dem.


----------



## Thip (4. Oktober 2009)

Bei Armageddon als Bruce Willis allein auf dem Kometen steht und am Ende wo der eine Typ zu der Tochter von "Bruce" geht und so etwas zu ihr sagt wie:" Mrs..., sie können stolz sein so einen ehrenhaften Vater gehabt zu haben". Weiss leider nicht mehr genau was er sagt, aber es ist ziehmlich ergreifend.

Ein weiterer Film ist Top Gun, wenn Goose stirbt, das ist auch so unglaublich traurig.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> wer weis, vileicht hatte er auch zu kämpfen und hättest du angefangen zu weinen, hätte er auch neme widerstehen können ^^



jetzt wo du´s sagst... damnd -.- ich hätt meinen bruder bestimmt zum heulen gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

zwar nicht geweint, aber bei dem film 'Das Leben der Anderen' finde ich das theme so genial


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> zwar nicht geweint, aber bei dem film 'Das Leben der Anderen' finde ich das theme so genial


dann biste aber im falschen thread^^


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann biste aber im falschen thread^^


jaa aber trotzdem traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (4. Oktober 2009)

Das Ende mit Bruce in Armageddon ( Zitat war @ Thip: Ms. Stamper ?! Colonel. Willie Sharp, United States Airforce, Ma'am.  Darf ich ihnen die Hand geben ? denn sie sind die Tochter des Tapfersten Mannes der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Equilibrium die Szene mit dem kleinen Hund
HdR3 Die szene mit Frodo
Barfuß durch Hiroshima




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2009)

es gibt viele schöne berührende Filme,die mir die Tränen in die Augen treiben,aber spontan fallen mir leider jetzt nur 2 Filme ein:

Hinter dem Horizont.Film mit Robin Williams.etwas fantasylastiger Film über das Thema Tod,aber sehr leidenschaftlich von ihm gespielt
und
Das Leben ist schön.Film mit Roberto Benigni.er spielt einen Vater der seinen kleinen Sohn die Schrecken eines KZs nehmen will(in welchem sie inhaftiert sind) indem er so tut als wäre das alles nur ein Spiel.unglaublich berührend...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (5. Oktober 2009)

Arrmaggedon (Wo Stamper sich von seiner Tochter Verabschiedet)


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

Also wirklich geweint hab ich noch nicht aber was ich sehr rührend find sind die letzten minuten von 300... The Punisher da war ich auch traurig.. und was noch hmmm ja klar the green mile wie fast jeder hier^^


----------



## ShaPhan (5. Oktober 2009)

Tja bei welchen Filmen.

1) Gladiator - die Szene ganz zum Schluß wo Sie meinte "Maximus, jetzt kannst Du zu Deiner Familie gehen"
2) Armagedon - zum Schluß, als Ben Afleck Billie das Abzeichen überreicht und der Kapitän Salutiert vor Liv.

Gibt sicher noch mehr, aber die fallen mir jetzt nich ein.


----------



## x3n0n (5. Oktober 2009)

Einmal im Jahr zu Weihnachten wird der hier geguckt. Der Schluss ist sehr ergreifend.


----------



## Aviendha2 (5. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> eigenlich viele filme^^ ich heul zwar nich dabei bekomme feuchte augen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das kleine Mädchen ist nicht seine Schwester sondern ein Mädel aus dem Dorf. Das Mädel in die sich Braveheart später verliebt als er
wieder nachhause kommt. Die Stelle als dem Mädel dann die Kehle durchschnitten wird ist dann wohl der Punkt wo die Frauen weinen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzY WArLoCk ZOcKeR (5. Oktober 2009)

Im Film Gladiator ganz am Ende als er stirbt und zu seiner Familie kann

da werde ich manchmal schwach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (5. Oktober 2009)

Philadelphia mit Tom Hanks. Als er völlig konsterniert aus dem Anwaltsbüro von Denzel Washington tritt, weil dieser ihm erstmal die Übernahme seines Falls verweigert. In diesem Moment setzt "Streets of Philadelphia" von Bruce Springsteen ein ... traurig.


----------



## Hubautz (5. Oktober 2009)

Aviendha2 schrieb:


> Das kleine Mädchen ist nicht seine Schwester sondern ein Mädel aus dem Dorf. Das Mädel in die sich Braveheart später verliebt als er
> wieder nachhause kommt. Die Stelle als dem Mädel dann die Kehle durchschnitten wird ist dann wohl der Punkt wo die Frauen weinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein nein nein.
Er war schon immer in sie verliebt.

Die ergreifendste Stelle in dieser Beziehung ist die, wo er ihr 20 (?) Jahre später die Blume zurückgibt und ihr klar wird, dass er sie die ganze Zeit aufbewahrt hat. 
"Parce chaque jour j´ai pensé a toi" 

Hach geht das ans Herz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

- La vie est belle
- Rendevouz mit Joe Black (ja, *schäm*)
- Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
- Philadelphia

Das sind so die ersten die mir eingefallen sind, gibt sicher noch ein paar andere die mir die Tränen in die Augen treiben.


----------



## direct-Gaming (5. Oktober 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Alle Filme von Uwe Boll - bis auf Postal.



Rofl ^^ bei dem Typen kann man echt über alle Filme weinen xD


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> - Rendevouz mit Joe Black (ja, *schäm*)


stimmt der fiel mir vorhin nich ein,aber warum schäm....das war einer der gefühlvollsten Filme die ich kenne.voller Liebe,Ehrenhaftigkeit,Mut und Stolz...
bewegend fand ich das Schlussplädoyer was Joe Black für den Vater hielt,nachdem er sich für ein Agent der Steuerbehörde oder ähnliches ausgegeben hatte und die Szene wo sich Joe von der Frau auf der Party trennt.in dem Moment wo sie miteinander tanzen und die dramatische Musik einsetzt und sie den Tod in den Augen von Joe erkennt.boah...


----------



## Calathiel (5. Oktober 2009)

- The green Mile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe zwar nie geweint, aber der Film lässt meine Stimmung jedesmal tief in die Melancholie absinken

Bisher bewusst erinnert, dass ich mal geweint habe hat mich jetzt nur ein Film...
Das ist Im Feuer (Ladder 49)

Keine Ahnung aber am Ende wo Jack stirbt, da kamen mir schon ein paar Tränen. Vorallem wenn deine Freundin nebendran weint :X da konnt ich irgendwie nich tmehr..
Ansonsten wein ich nicht sehr oft, aber ein bisserl wässrige Augen gibts es bei mir öftesr, vorallem bei Dokumentationen die über Katastrophen sind, und wenn man da die ganze Zerstörung und die Leute sieht, das geht mir doch immer sehr nah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (5. Oktober 2009)

Also hier wurden ja schon ein paa Filme genannt. Ich sage mal , das man nicht weint, wie ein Schloßhund,
sonder einfach nur ergriffen ist. Das wäre meine Meinung dazu.


König der Löwen(genau die Stelle,die wo er geboren wird und der Affe Simbo hochhebt und wo Simba's Vater stirbt ergreifend)

Oben (wie schon jemand schrieb jagen einem Traum hinterher und können ihn nicht erleben)
Ich finde der Film ist genial, für Alt als auch für Jung, wegen dieser Beziehungsebenen.

HDR3 (das Ende)

Star Trek - Film(neu) (der Anfang war herzzerreißend)

Star Wars (Ende vom letzten Film bzw. vom ersten Film)

Batman Gotham Knight (cooler Film einfach geil gemacht)

Ich finde meisten das Ende immer so traurig, gerade bei Star Wars oder eben HDR, weil man meint, da müsste noch etwas kommen.
Fühle dann irgendwie eine Leere in mir.....................^^(freue mich über "fast" jede Fortsetzung)


----------



## Rexo (5. Oktober 2009)

_Dragenheart als Draco Strib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 als ich klein wahr musste ich da immer weinen wne die stelle gekommen is ._


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm ich kann mich nur an eine Szene erinnern, wo ich einen Klos im Hals gespürt habe!

Und zwar als William Wallace auch unter Folter nicht einknicken wollte und dann noch Freiheit raus brüllt! Ergo bei Braveheart


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

ist zwar kein film aber immerhin ne serie und genau an der stelle werden meine augen dohc schon sehr feucht

ab 2:00 



ab 3:15 startet dann das lied


----------



## Himmelskrieger (5. Oktober 2009)

Defintiv der Herr der Ringe...das Ende als Gandalf und Frodo sich verabschieden!

Außerdem wie schon genannt Joe Black...da waren echt so einige Momente bei.

Der Sternenwanderer war auch sehr sehr gut, nicht traurig sondern einfach ein schöner Film!


----------



## Davatar (5. Oktober 2009)

"_La vita è bella_"...ich denke jeder, der den Film gesehn hat weiss, welche Szene ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber geweint hab ich selbstverständlich nicht! Richtige Männer weinen nicht, sie befeuchten nur ihre Augen absichtlich mit Körperflüssigkeit, damit sie nicht wund werden beim blinzeln!

Ahja "_Ey Mann, wo ist mein Auto?_", als wir den das erste Mal völlig übermüdet und leicht angetrunken morgens um 5 nach ner langen Nacht geschaut haben, hatt ich echt Tränen in den Augen vor Lachen in der Szene "Was steht bei mir drauf? Dude! Was steht bei mir drauf? ..."

Nicht wirklich traurig, aber sehr ergreifend find ich die Endszene vom Grossen Diktator mit Charlie Chaplin, als er die Rede vor dem Volk hält und sich für eine bessere Welt einsetzt.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Brücke nach Terabithia nochmal angeschaut...und wieder geheult *waaaaaaaaaah*


----------



## Yaglan (5. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich vieleicht ziemlich Assi an aber bei so Menschlichen Schicksalen kann ich nicht weinen. Aber sind Tiere betroffen, bin ich den Tränen immer sehr nah.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie war das bei der Southpark folge?
Die Peta schuetzt Tiere.
Menschen sind ihnen egal.


----------



## Razyl (5. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ab da war der Film mies geworden :X



ZAM schrieb:


> Alle Filme von Uwe Boll - bis auf Postal.





ZAM schrieb:


> Ja.. solche grausam plasphemischen Spielumsetzungen treiben mir Tränen in die Auge, aber Postal war ganz nach meinem Geschmack. *g*


/sign 
Obwohl ja sein neuer Film ganz toll sein soll ... hm


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Oktober 2009)

So, ihr Pussies, nachdem jetzt seitenlang über irgendwelche eher unwichtige Filmszenen gewimmert wurde, ist es langsam an der Zeit, daß jene Filme und Szenen genannt werden, bei denen richtige Männer[tm] in Tränen ausbrechen und ihnen das Herz bricht:

"Ford Fairlane"
Es ist einfach fürchterlich: Gerade steht er noch majestätisch und erhaben in der Sonne; in der nächsten Szene wird er Opfer eines feigen Sprengstoffattentates. Dem völlig unschuldigen 1957 Ford Fairlane 500 Skyliner Retractable Hardtop bleibt nicht der Hauch einer Chance!

"2 Fast 2 Furious"
Da bleibt jedem richtigen Mann[tm] das Herz stehen; die Tränen laufen nur so herunter: In einem heroischen und völlig selbstlosen Akt springt ein 1969 Chevrolet Camaro Yenko SC beherzt dem fliehenden Boot des Bösewichtes hinterher, was selbstverständlich mit einem Totalschaden endet. Man kann den richtigen Mann[tm] nach Ansicht dieser Szene nur mit dem Hinweis, daß dies natürlich nur ein Double war, beruhigen.

"Christine"
Natürlich hat die niedliche Christine ein paar kleinere psychische Defekte - aber das darf doch kein Grund sein, sie von einem grobschlächtigen Caterpillar zu Tode rammeln zu lassen! Eventuell hätte eine Therapie auch gereicht. So bleibt am Schluß nur ein Klumpen Schrott übrig, den die meisten richtigen Männer[tm] durch den Tränenschleier vor ihren Augen gar nicht mehr wahrnehmen können und sich ihrerseits in die Therapie begeben müssen (in Einzelfällen soll es sogar zu Gewaltakten gegen Caterpillars gekommen sein). 

"Vanishing Point"
Selten hat der Freitod des Protagonisten eines Filmes mehr berührt als der Abgang des 1970 Dodge Challengers: Wenn er nicht frei sein darf, dann will er lieber nur Schrott sein. Auch heute noch erfüllt es die Fans mit Wut, daß dieser Challenger für seine schauspielerische Leistung bei der Oscar-Verleihung komplett übergangen wurde - dieses Auto ist der Robert DeNiro seiner Produktionsreihe!

Natürlich gibt es noch viele weitere sehr berührende Szenen mit ausdrucksstarken Vierrädern - eine weitere Aufzählung erspar' ich mir an dieser Stelle, weil ich schon wieder heulen muß! 

(sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## dragon1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Muahaha made me laught


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> So, ihr Pussies, nachdem jetzt seitenlang über irgendwelche eher unwichtige Filmszenen gewimmert wurde,



ab da konnt ich mir das lachen nichtmehr verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es noch viele weitere sehr berührende Szenen mit ausdrucksstarken Vierrädern - eine weitere Aufzählung erspar' ich mir an dieser Stelle, weil ich schon wieder heulen muß!


Also am schlimmsten ist doch einfach Eleanor gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

Absoluter Epicpost.... *snif* :´(


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2009)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Hört sich vieleicht ziemlich Assi an aber bei so Menschlichen Schicksalen kann ich nicht weinen. Aber sind Tiere betroffen, bin ich den Tränen immer sehr nah.


Kennst du Miez und Mops?^^


----------



## Sichel_1983 (5. Oktober 2009)

Marley & Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder der Klassiker:

ET


----------



## Lurock (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich weine nicht!


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ist zwar kein film aber immerhin ne serie und genau an der stelle werden meine augen dohc schon sehr feucht
> 
> ab 2:00
> 
> ...


jo traurig, das erste mal das ein "hauptkarakter" in OP gestorben ist!


----------



## Apocalyptica (5. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Dragenheart als Draco Strib
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"Zu den Sternen Bo... zu den Sternen..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaroEld (5. Oktober 2009)

Jo, die letzte Szene vom Wallace in Braveheart hab ich ganz vergessen o.O Das ist nicht umbedingt traurig, sondern... episch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

Ah, "7 Leben" fand ich auch ziemlich krass, besonders zum Schluss wo sich alles heraustellt wieso er das alles macht.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

Marley & Ich

Verdammt noch eins, aber da musst ich flennen!


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Oktober 2009)

oh man ihr seid so unfair zu mir, jetzt muss ich wieder König der Löwen schaun 'sniff'


Der König der Löwen - Mufasa's Tod

Armageddon - Wir gewinnen Gracie!! *Knopfdrück*

Marley & Ich - Da ich selber einen Hund habe kann ich das nur zu gut nachvollziehen.

Apropo erinnert ihr euch an "I Am Legend" mit Will Smith: Die Ganze Menschheit ist tot oder zerfleischt sich gegenseitig. - Das Kino ist komplett ruhig und man hört nur ab und zu ein Husten. 
aber dann: Der Hund ist infiziert und Will Smith erschießt (?) ihn - das ganze Kino heult, meckert, etc. Taschentücher werden rumgereicht etc. ... jaja so ist die Menschheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Apropo erinnert ihr euch an "I Am Legend" mit Will Smith: Die Ganze Menschheit ist tot oder zerfleischt sich gegenseitig. - Das Kino ist komplett ruhig und man hört nur ab und zu ein Husten.
> aber dann: Der Hund ist infiziert und Will Smith erschießt (?) ihn - das ganze Kino heult, meckert, etc. Taschentücher werden rumgereicht etc. ... jaja so ist die Menschheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



war auch die einzig traurige und beschissene szene am film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hasse es wenn tiere in filmen sterben :/ bei menschen is mir das in den meisten fällen egal wenn da einer abnippelt


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> war auch die einzig traurige und beschissene szene am film
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*nickt* Das war scheisse!


----------



## LordofDemons (5. Oktober 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Marley & Ich
> 
> Verdammt noch eins, aber da musst ich flennen!


scheiße das war so genial war ich im kino er und seine freundin und ihre freundin war auch dabei

der hund stirbt die mädels heulen (niagarafälle inc) und wir sitzen da und reißen blöde witze XDDD scheiße


----------



## shadow24 (5. Oktober 2009)

so und jetzt hab ich die passende Musik zu euren Tränen...denkt an eure traurigen Filme,schliesst die Augen und lauscht dieser Musik...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wvNwAORa-8


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Oktober 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so und jetzt hab ich die passende Musik zu euren Tränen...denkt an eure traurigen Filme,schliesst die Augen und lauscht dieser Musik...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wvNwAORa-8




ach ja Meet Joe Black ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für den Link


----------



## Lillyan (5. Oktober 2009)

Okay... ich weiß ich bin eine Frau, aber ich muss mich doch mal outen:
Ich hab fast die gesamte 2 Hälfte bei Hancock geheult... die Geschichte ist doch einfach unglaublich traurig.


----------



## Trinithi (5. Oktober 2009)

Bin auch kein Kerl

Aber ich hab *nach* "The Day After" (Nicht zu verwechseln mit "The Day after Tomorrow" oder "28 days later") geheult.
Nicht geheult wie man das bei traurigen Filmen so macht als Frau, sondern aus Angst, Schock,... ich weiss es nicht. 

Der Film ist aus den 70 ´ern soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab und dreht sich um einen Atomschlag der Russen gegen die USA (oder sogar beiderseits, ich weiss es nicht mehr) 

Im kalten Krieg war es ja wirklich schon mal fast so weit.

Der Abend war gelaufen und nicht nur mir wurde schlecht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Oktober 2009)

FFVII: AC das ende, da konnt ichs grad eben nicht mehr halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmyiél (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Wolke war auch nich gerade der Film für schwache Nerven, vorallem als die beiden Kinder Fahrrad fahren und die Straße überqueren wollen ................




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (5. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay... ich weiß ich bin eine Frau, aber ich muss mich doch mal outen:
> Ich hab fast die gesamte 2 Hälfte bei Hancock geheult... die Geschichte ist doch einfach unglaublich traurig.


Früher hätte man gesagt, die Story ist hanebüchen ... und das war sie auch, eine einzige Katastrophe! Meine Meinung ...

... so jetzt noch 3 episch geile Filmmomente:

Achtung Spoiler!!!!! Se7en

Als man hofft, dass Brad Pitt Kevin Spacey nicht erschiesst. Und dann ging dessen Plan auch noch auf, Brad sitzt psychisch völlig am Ende mit einem desillusionierten Gesichtsausdruck im Polizeiwagen.

Achtung Spoiler!!!!! Heat

Al Pacino (Cop) erschiesst Robert DeNiro (Gangster):

DeNiro: "Told you I'm never going back ..." (Gefängnis)
Pacino: "Yeah ..."
Dann setzt geile melancholische Musik ein und Pacino kämpft selbst mit den Tränen. 

Achtung Spoiler!!!!! American History X

Als Edward Norton es anscheinend geschafft hat, seinen Bruder dem nationalsozialistichen Gedankengut zu entreißen und er dann in der Schule erschossen wird ... von einem Schwarzen.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Trinithi schrieb:


> Bin auch kein Kerl
> 
> Aber ich hab *nach* "The Day After" (Nicht zu verwechseln mit "The Day after Tomorrow" oder "28 days later") geheult.
> Nicht geheult wie man das bei traurigen Filmen so macht als Frau, sondern aus Angst, Schock,... ich weiss es nicht.
> ...


Wenn das der gleiche FIlm ist den ich gesehen hab wo plötzlich die Bomben fliegen und halb amerika in schutt und asche gelegt wird und Menschen die grade tanzen, heiraten oder spielen plötzlich von der Strahlung verbrannt werden so dass man kurz das skelett sieht kann ich das durchaus verstehen, mich schockiet die Vorstellung das jeden moment die Bombe hochgehen kann auch, da sitzt man vor seinem Rechner, liest grade buffed durch, und plötzlich ...WUSCH, alles tot.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Okay... ich weiß ich bin eine Frau, aber ich muss mich doch mal outen:
> Ich hab fast die gesamte 2 Hälfte bei Hancock geheult... die Geschichte ist doch einfach unglaublich traurig.


Ist ne rechte Weile her, seitdem ich den gesehn hab, aber traurig fand ich den eigentlich gar nicht o_O Kannst Du mal erläutern, welche Szene oder welchen Teil der Geschichte Du meinst?

Edit:
Ahja übel find ich auch "Der Pate", wenn man alle 3 Filme schaut, bei dem sich die Mafia ein riesiges Imperium aufbaut und es allen gut geht (von kleineren Schiessereien und Schlägereien abgesehn) und am Ende alles zu Bruch geht und die komplette Familie auseinandergeht, stirbt, etc. Ja ich weiss, schlussendlich sinds alles Verbrecher, aber trotzdem. Am Ende sitzt man da und denkt: Oh man, die hatten echt alles und hatten sich alles selbst aufgebaut und am Schluss haben sie gar nichts mehr, find ich schon recht hart...

Oder noch viel schlimmer: Scarface. Er baut sich echt ein gewaltiges Imperium aus dem Nichts auf und am Schluss sterben alle Leute, die ihm wichtig sind. Vor allem schlimm find ich die Szene in der er seinen besten Freund erschiesst und dann rausfindet, dass er seine Schwester in der Nacht zuvor geheiratet hat (anstatt ihn zu hintergehen, wie er gedacht hatte)... da sitzt man auch ne Weile vor dem Fernseher, schaut den Abspanntext, lauscht der Musik, hat so ein mulmiges Gefühl und schaltet den Fernseher aus, ohne ein Wort zu sagen.


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ein Mann der nicht mit der Frau zusammen sein kann für die er "bestimmt" ist und merkt dass ihm etwas fehlt ohne zu wissen was es ist und all den Schmerz und Kummer mit Alkohol verdrängt bis er sie kennen lernt... ich fand das traurig :>


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich fand den film eigendlich immer nur lustig :/


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Naja...dafür sind die auch schon ein paar tausend Jahre alt und hatten schon diverse Trennungen und "Wiederzusammenkommungen" und schlussendlich gibts ja auch ein Happy End.


----------



## Karius (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, ein Mann der nicht mit der Frau zusammen sein kann für die er "bestimmt" ist und merkt dass ihm etwas fehlt ohne zu wissen was es ist und all den Schmerz und Kummer mit Alkohol verdrängt bis er sie kennen lernt... ich fand das traurig :>



Naja, ohne einigen zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber einige Beispiele beschreiben das Vorurteil der Einfachheit der Männer recht schön. ^^

Ein Mann weint also nur:
- vor lachen
- wenn der Film schlecht ist
& differenzierte Gefühle sind ihm fremd ^^ (Angeblich)

Vielleicht fehlt einigen ja auch einfach die Referenz, da bei gefühlsbetonten Filmen nach 5 min abgeschaltet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (laaaaaangweilg..)


Hier mal noch einer von dem ich glaube, dass er Aufgrund der menschlichen Tragik sehr traurig ist:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atonement_(film)


(Ein weiteres Beispiel wäre vielleicht Jenseits von Afrika)


----------



## Lillyan (6. Oktober 2009)

Hm, keine Sorge... ich kenn niemanden, auch keine andere Frau, die bei dem Film geweint hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaub ich bin einfach sehr... ähm... speziell


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, keine Sorge... ich kenn niemanden, auch keine andere Frau, die bei dem Film geweint hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ok, hier für Dich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für ne kostenlose Umarmung wenn Du nach nem Film, bei dem sonst keiner weint, weinen musst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tag und Nacht einlösbar, 24h-Service, alles, was Du tun musst, ist persönlich vorbeikommen und die Umarmung abholen.


----------



## Dominau (6. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _The Green Mile
> 
> Der Film is so ein Minenfeld von Tranen wo ich richtig weinen musste wahr als
> John Coffey auf dne Stuhl kamme _



Find ich auch. Das fand ich richtig Traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da gibt es noch so einen Film, wo mir einfach die Tränen kamen. Leider habe ich den Namen vergessen. Ist schon länger her.

Kurze beschreibung:
 Ein Junge hat eine Behinderung (Gespielt von Robin Williams) bei der er schneller altert als für sein Alter entsprechend.
In der Grundschule sieht er dann so aus wie mit 30. Seinen Abschluss macht er dann als alten Mann. *heul*


----------



## Muggu (6. Oktober 2009)

ist zwar kein film aber bei scrubs in der folge "Mein Mittagessen mit Dr.Cox" am Ende wo das lied "how to safe a live" läuft :/


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kurze beschreibung:
> Ein Junge hat eine Behinderung (Gespielt von Robin Williams) bei der er schneller altert als für sein Alter entsprechend.
> In der Grundschule sieht er dann so aus wie mit 30. Seinen Abschluss macht er dann als alten Mann. *heul*


"Jack" heisst der Film.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Oktober 2009)

also weiß ned bei welcher szene aber bei diesem film musste ich irgendwo ein paar tränen lassen:
"Der Soldat James Ryan"
Hier der Anfang des Filmes oder Ausschnitt:
*ACHTUNG! Nur die LINKS anklicken wenn ihr 18 seid!
-Blut & Gewalt werden dort gezeigt!
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1KKobGH434




ps: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hY3_lROd2bw


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Oktober 2009)

ich sage nur Titanic kommen mir immer noch die tränen wenn ich den film schaue , es gibt viele film bei den ich heulen kann


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2009)

Herr der Ringe (Die Rückkehr des Königs) - Abschiedsszene an den Grauen Anfurten (Nox kriegt jedes Mal feuchte Augen)

Herr der Ringe (Die Zwei Türme) - Elrond schildert seiner Tochter was geschieht, wenn sie sich mit Aragorn einlässt und er schließlich stirbt. Wie sie an seinem Grab steht und langsam den Kopf senkt.....oh gott oh gott *mit Handflächen hektisch wink*

Zeit des Erwachens - Der Film an sich ist schon tragisch genug (manche mögen kitschig sagen) aber mit Robert de Niro und Robin Williams schießt er den Vogel ab.


Und dann gibts da noch so ein paar Filme, in denen mit ganz tragischen Bildern Abschied, Trennung und Tod thematisiert werden. Ich kann mich da einfach zu gut reinversetzen. *seufz*


----------



## Falathrim (6. Oktober 2009)

Diverse, sicherlich sehr viele...bei guten Filmen usw bin ich eh nah am Wasser gebaut...

Also Hancock hab ich auch geheult wie ein Wasserfall
Dead Poet's Society heule ich IMMER nach dem Tod des einen

Filme fallen mir selten ein ^-^

Ansonsten Mangas, Bücher etc.

Elfenlied die gesamten letzten Kapitel
One Piece, Naruto etc. vermutlich auch manchmal
Die Zwerge vielleicht, ich weiß es nicht
Harry Potter 7, nach dem Tod von Dobby und dem Tod von Fred Weasley
Harry Potter 5, nach dem Tod von Sirius
Harry Potter 3 vielleicht (laaange her) als ich dachte Seidenschnabel wäre tot
Otherland 2 nach dem Tod von Orlando(?)

etc. pp.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei " HElden aus der 2ten Reihe"

Wo er in die Bar kommt (nach dem sieg) und naja wer ihn kennt weiß was ich meine


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Oktober 2009)

the kid


----------



## LordofDemons (6. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe (Die Rückkehr des Königs) - Abschiedsszene an den Grauen Anfurten (Nox kriegt jedes Mal feuchte Augen)


absolutes sign die stelle ist auch hart für mich gott ich muss mir dne film glei noma reinziehn


----------



## Silmyiél (6. Oktober 2009)

bei Stargate Atlantis Staffel 3 - Ein Freier Tag 

die Beerdigung von Dr. Beckett und die REde von Dr. Weir 

hart,... sehr hart


----------



## MOnk75 (7. Oktober 2009)

aufstand der tiere (auf engl. heißt er glaub animelfarm), wo sie boxer das pferd verkauft haben.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2009)

Ja Aufstand der Tiere bedrückt mich auch immer...
Gestern war ich im Kino und hab "Up" (Oben) geschaut, der ist am Anfang auch echt hart muss ich sagen, auch wenn er im Grossen und Ganzen recht lustig ist. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## 11Raiden (7. Oktober 2009)

Zeichentrickfilme:

Farm der Tiere! (Animal Farm) ^^
(Alle sind gleich, aber mnache sind gleicher=Schweine!)


Wenn der Wind weht! (When the wind bloes) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(altes Ehepaar nach einer Atomexplosion und Ihre Sicherheitsvorkehrungen)


2. ist für Kinder unter 12 meines Erachtens nicht geeignet!


----------



## shadow24 (7. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ja Aufstand der Tiere bedrückt mich auch immer...
> Gestern war ich im Kino und hab "Up" (Oben) geschaut, der ist am Anfang auch echt hart muss ich sagen, auch wenn er im Grossen und Ganzen recht lustig ist. Hätt ich nicht gedacht.


wir waren auch am Sonntag mit meinem kleinen Sohn in "Oben" und war schon richtig traurig der Anfang, wo seine Frau stirbt.aber doppelt hart war es als er die Szene sah,wo der Mann am Sarg sitzt und mein Lütter fragt:Ist sie jetzt auch ein Stern?...meine Grossmutter,die auch mein Sohn gern gehabt hatte, ist Anfang des  Jahres verstorben und da haben wir ihm erklärt das Uroma jetzt ein Stern ist...


----------



## Berserkius (7. Oktober 2009)

Terminator 2 am Ende wo Arnie Abschied nimmt und ab ins heisse Bad.
Schindlers Liste.
Platoon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Oktober 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> bei Stargate Atlantis Staffel 3 - Ein Freier Tag
> 
> die Beerdigung von Dr. Beckett und die REde von Dr. Weir
> 
> hart,... sehr hart


jou in stargate gibts auch ein paar stellen wo mir tränen in die augen tränen^^

z.b. wo atlantis das erstemal angegriffen wird und grade im letzten moment kommt die verstärkung von der erde.
....

Bei Filmen kommt das net so oft vor ich schau net so oft Filme und wenn dan Lustiche oder horror.


----------



## Sacrifizor (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm mal überlegen...

Green Street Hooligans! (Die Endszene in der Pete totgeschlagen wird bzw. dann tot ist...)
Titanic >.>
Rückkehr des Königs auch die Abschiedsszene bei den Grauen Anfurten (da sind mir sogar beim Buch die Tränen in die Augen getreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Ashgard (7. Oktober 2009)

Ben Hur, da sind paar Szenen drinnen, wo mir regelmässig die Tränen kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber absoluter Klassiker meinerseits, da haben auch Kumpels zum Heulen 
angefangen: Der Mondmann aka Man on the Moon


----------



## Breakyou9 (7. Oktober 2009)

der erste Film bei dem ich geweint hab war Titanic (ist ja irgendwie klar)
und bei Pearl Harbor als Danny angeschossen und gestorben ist und seine Freundin am Flughafen gewartet hat und sein Sarg rausgetragen wurde.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> bei Stargate Atlantis Staffel 3 - Ein Freier Tag
> 
> die Beerdigung von Dr. Beckett und die REde von Dr. Weir
> 
> hart,... sehr hart


trauer war dan aber irgendwie pase als er als "Klon" zurück gekommen is xD

hm ... manchmal errinert Stargate einen zu sehr an DB.. oh nein er is tot.... zack bum da is er wider!

ob Klon, Paralleluniversum oder einfach gerezt


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> trauer war dan aber irgendwie pase als er als "Klon" zurück gekommen is xD
> 
> hm ... manchmal errinert Stargate einen zu sehr an DB.. oh nein er is tot.... zack bum da is er wider!
> 
> ob Klon, Paralleluniversum oder einfach gerezt


jaaa die serie dreht sehr gerne mal ab ist aber trotzdem saugeil :>


----------



## Tyro (7. Oktober 2009)

Gibt so einige Stellen wo ich ein wenige emotional werde^^:

1.) Das Ende von "Braveheart", wo Wallace dann letztendlich geköpft wird, finde das so traurig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.) Wie einige schon sagten in HDR3 die Abschiedsszene!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.) Als in "Dragonheart" der Drache Draco am Ende von Teil 1 stirbt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Seko! (8. Oktober 2009)

Das Ende vom Herr der Ringe
und

I saw the sun - Ich sah die Sonne. Wirklich trauriges Schicksal.


----------



## 11Raiden (8. Oktober 2009)

_Das letzte Einhorn!_


----------



## sympathisant (8. Oktober 2009)

p.s. ich liebe dich!

hab ich mir mit meiner süssen angeschaut um sie glücklich zu machen. ist heftig der film ..


----------



## grunzhart (8. Oktober 2009)

Hm, weinen musste ich noch nicht.
Aber ergreifend fand ich etwa die Aufführung für die todkranke Mutter in "Wenn Träume fliegen lernen".
Packend war auch das Erscheinen der Rohirrim in der Schlacht um Minas Tirith.
Zu nennen wären ferner diverse Szenen aus Braveheart und natürlich das Letzte Einhorn, dessen Ende eine ungewöhnliche Mischung aus Freud und Schmerz ist.

p.s.
Achja, vor Schmerz weinen können hätte ich bei "Titanic". 
Schmerzen bereiteten:
a) die Darstellung durch die Hauptdarsteller (die Nebendarsteller waren hingegen teils famos)
b) der Filminhalt (eine Hälfte Sozialkritik für Arme, eine Hälfte pomadige Actionromanze)
c) der Gedanke an das vergeudete Geld
d) die Überlänge des Films (macht sich schmerzhaft bemerkbar, wenn der Film nichts taugt; Gegenbeispiel: Braveheart)


----------



## Morlas (8. Oktober 2009)

bei bambi bei der szene wo die mutter stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (8. Oktober 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> p.s. ich liebe dich!
> 
> hab ich mir mit meiner süssen angeschaut um sie glücklich zu machen. ist heftig der film ..


_Stimmt! ^^_


----------



## shadow24 (8. Oktober 2009)

ach ja,immer noch zu Tränen gerührt wenn die Schüler in "Club der toten Dichter" zum Ende auf die Stühle steigen und Captain, mein Captain rufen...


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Als ich das erste Mal "I am Legend"  sah ,die Szene in der dieser Hund von Will Smith stirbt, und er dann seinen einzigen Gefährten verloren hat, fand ich schon etwas traurig, aber Tränen, nein.

Titanic, da musste ich nicht weinen, war aber eingeschlafen, ich finde nicht das der 11 Oscars wert war, ich fand ihn langeweilig. Er ist viel zu lang und alles ist vorhersehbar, liegt natürlich auch am Thema. Ausserdem gab es viel grössere Schiffahrtskatastrophen, so sank mal eine römische Flotte (~100'000 Tote), oder eine koreanisch-mongolische (70'000 Tote), beides geschah aber durch einen Sturm und es gibt natürlich keine Zeugen mehr. Aber so interessant finde ich den Untergang durch einen Eisberg auch nicht. Es gibt auch interessantere Untergänge, so wurden im 2. Weltkrieg 2 Schiffe innerhalb kurzer Zeit vom gleichen russischen U-Boot versenkt, beim einen Schiff starben etwa 9'000 Personen, beim anderen bis zu 7'000, das wäre doch attraktiver für einen Film, da kann man sicher wie in "Titanic" eine Liebesszene einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (8. Oktober 2009)

Also, die Filme bei denen Ich weinen musste:

Forrest Gump (Die Szene wo das kleine Mädchen erzählt das sie wegfliegen will, ihr wisst was ich meine)
Schindlers Liste (Wer hat da nicht geweint?)
Lebe und denke nicht an morgen (Indischer Film)
Der Herr der RInge, Limited Edition. Hab mir das making of von dem Lied "Into the West" Angeschaut. Der Sänger ist dann an Krebs gestorben (Ich glaube wärend der Dreharbeiten)

Und ein Lied bei dem ich weinen muss ist Ave Maria


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

The schrieb:


> Schindlers Liste (Wer hat da nicht geweint?)



Ich ... o_O

Meinst du mit Ave Maria das?


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2009)

Wohl eher die Oper von Schubert


oder die männliche Version mit Pavarotti


Ist übrigens nebst "Carmen" die einzige (italienische) Oper, die ich wirklich mag, alles andere ist zu viel und zu einschläfernd für mich ^^


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaa die serie dreht sehr gerne mal ab ist aber trotzdem saugeil :>


würde die sachen ja net wissen, wenn ich sie net auch gerne anschauen würde ^^

btw, finde das Ende von Atlantis lame >_> ...Atlantis landet im New Yorker hafen WTF!


----------



## Jonny den alten Wemser (8. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Marley & Ich mit Owen Wilson
> 
> Als Marley am Schluss stirbt hatte ich Tränen in den Augen.





> Philadelphia mit Tom Hanks. Als er völlig konsterniert aus dem Anwaltsbüro von Denzel Washington tritt, weil dieser ihm erstmal die Übernahme seines Falls verweigert. In diesem Moment setzt "Streets of Philadelphia" von Bruce Springsteen ein ... traurig.



Die beiden Filme gingen bei mir richtig auf die Tränendrüse!

Komisch wie man in einem Film, in dem ein Hund stirbt zu tiefst ergriffen ist und auch an seinen eingen Hund denkt, bei den Nachrichten sich aber ohne weitere Regung wieder Anschläge irgendwo auf der Welt reinzieht. 
Komische Gefühlswelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 7 Leben mit Will Smith fand ich am Ende sehr ergreifend. Da musst ich mir doch einiges im Kino neben meiner Freundin wegdrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Forrest Gump ebenso


----------



## Hubautz (8. Oktober 2009)

The schrieb:


> Der Herr der RInge, Limited Edition. Hab mir das making of von dem Lied "Into the West" Angeschaut. Der Sänger ist dann an Krebs gestorben (Ich glaube wärend der Dreharbeiten)



"Into the west" ist von Annie Lennox und die ist quicklebendig, so weit ich weiß. Oder hab ich da was verpasst? 
Ist aber wirklich einer schöner song.


----------



## riesentrolli (8. Oktober 2009)

""Into the West" is a song written by Fran Walsh, Howard Shore, and Annie Lennox, and performed by Lennox. The song plays during the closing credits of the movie The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King. It has also been recorded by New Zealand singers Yulia Townsend and Will Martin.[...]

In the commentaries and documentaries accompanying the extended DVD edition of the movie, director Peter Jackson explains that the song was partially inspired by the premature death from cancer of young New Zealand filmmaker Cameron Duncan, whose work had impressed Jackson and his team.[...]"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Into_the_West_%28song%29


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> würde die sachen ja net wissen, wenn ich sie net auch gerne anschauen würde ^^
> 
> btw, finde das Ende von Atlantis lame >_> ...Atlantis landet im New Yorker hafen WTF!


wenn du SG atlantis meinst hättest du das nich spoilern können?-.- jezz haste mir jeden mittwochabend bis zum staffelende versaut-.-


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> wenn du SG atlantis meinst hättest du das nich spoilern können?-.- jezz haste mir jeden mittwochabend bis zum staffelende versaut-.-


passiert nix besonderes, nur das was immer am ende einer staffel pasiert

Übermächtiger neuer/alter gegner taucht auf

Es schaut so aus als hätten die Helden 0 Chance

Kabüsch, eine "unvorhergesehene" Wendung

...Hapy End!


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> passiert nix besonderes, nur das was immer am ende einer staffel pasiert
> 
> Übermächtiger neuer/alter gegner taucht auf
> 
> ...



naja stimmt so, is eigentlich in jeder serie so...aber trotzdem, das nächste mal bitte sowas mit nem schwarzen balken verdecken, leute wie ich die noch nich fertig geguckt haben werdens dir danken^^


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

etwa wie



Spoiler



Das Die Atlantisbewohner+Reisende+Wraith ne alianz bilden um gegen die Replikatoren in den Krieg zu ziehen?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NthWqgMnoHQ...feature=related
Sehr Epic!


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Die Einzige serie wo ich mal geweinnt hab ist Charmed und Scrubs

In der folge als Prue Stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Der Folge hab ich Rotz und wasser geheult

Prue´s Death 

Und Bei Scrubs als Laverne gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Greshnak (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube das war "Das Streben nach Glück" wo ich die Tränen in den Augen hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> etwa wie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genau so, und danke das ich jezz durch qouten weiß wie man den spiolerbalken hinmacht, hab vorher immer versucht den schrift hintergrund schwarz zu machen *schäm* und mir is grad aufgefallen das spoiler zitieren recht dämlich is weil man sie dabei lesen kann...ich glaub ich muss ins bett ;P aber das war ja zum glück schon, da isses nich schlimm.


----------



## TheGui (8. Oktober 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> aber das war ja zum glück schon, da isses nich schlimm.


mist, mein plan Failed xD


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> mist, mein plan Failed xD





Spoiler



jo, aber trotzdem 5/5 punkte, wegen geballter hinterhältigkeit ;P


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Wie macht man das mit dme schwarzen Balken ?_


----------



## Skatero (8. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wie macht man das mit dme schwarzen Balken ?_


Entweder links Einfügen: SPOILER oder einfach [.spoiler]...[./spoiler]


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei einem Film habe ich noch nie geweint. Aber bei Büchern. Nur wenn es einem zum lachen, weinen oder 
denken bringt, ist es wirklich gut. Ansonsten kann ein Buch nur unterhalten.

Filme berühren mich eigentlich nciht so sehr. Andererseits sehe ich nicht so viel fern...


----------



## utos (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, 
ich fand "Black Hawk down" ziemlich traurig.
Weiß nich beim ersten gucken spannend so action und so, dann hab ich erfahren, dass das auf einer wahren geschichte beruht und mich mal ein bisschen informiert. Dannach fand ichs einfach traurig das so was passieren muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LónêWòlf (10. Oktober 2009)

Also als ich klein war, war es E.T.
Jetzte ist es A.I. Künstliche Intelligenz, Star Trek Nemesis und (auch wenn es kein Film ist), die letzte Episode der Serie M*A*S*H 4077.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie heisst es... "Barfuss durch Hiroshima"
seit langer Zeit ein Film, bei dem ich mich nicht traute, wirklich alle Szenen zu begaffen... dabei isses doch ein Anime-Movie... *schniff*


----------



## tear_jerker (10. Oktober 2009)

also einen film der mir wirklich tränen in die augen trieb aufgrund seiner dramtik hatte ich noch nicht, aber ein flaues gefühl was davor liegt kam bei "the shawshank redemption" und "green mile" auf. wo ich wirklich tränen in den augen hatte, war aber ein komedyfilm "blades of glory". bei dem film nehm ich das rofl wörtlich^^


----------



## Qonix (10. Oktober 2009)

gerade Oben im Kino gesehen

Tränen gelacht vor lachen und auch leicht feuchte Augen bei den emotionalen Stellen.

Also den Film kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist das Geld auf allemal wert.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> gerade Oben im Kino gesehen
> 
> Tränen gelacht vor lachen und auch leicht feuchte Augen bei den emotionalen Stellen.
> 
> Also den Film kann ich nur empfehlen. Ist das Geld auf allemal wert.


dem kann ihc nur zustimmen einer der besten filme die z.Z. im Kino laufen

btw: die nackte wahrheit ist auch sehr gut ^^


----------



## Karzaak (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei Animal Farm hab ich Rotz und Wasser geheult  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar schon ne Weile her, aber echt fies wo sie das arme Mök Mök abholen..

Bei "Der mit dem Wolf tanzt" muss ich immer schlucken, wenn die pösen Soldatenhirbels auf den armen, treuen Socke schiessen *schnüff*


----------



## RDE (11. Oktober 2009)

Anime Serie Berserk. Letzte Episode. Als Guts sich selbst den Arm abhackt um Casca zu Hilfe zu eilen, zu Boden gedrückt wird und mit ansehen muss wie sich Griffith an ihr vergeht worauf sie ihren Verstand verliert.


----------



## Cookie Jar (11. Oktober 2009)

Bigfish hat mich echt nachdenklich gemacht der film war an sich ziemlich traurig 

als ich klein war konnte ich mir die eine szene bei pocahontas wo ihr geliebter an einen stamm gebunden und gefoltert wird nie angucken ich glub ich hab mir den film bis heute nie zu ende angeguckt

Aber am schlimmsten war glaub ich American History X wo Dereks kleiner Bruder am ende auf der Schultoilete von dem schwarzen erschossen wird 
das war der einzige film bei dem ein paar trennen geflossen sind *Schnief* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith:





RDE schrieb:


> Anime Serie Berserk. Letzte Episode. Als Guts sich selbst den Arm abhackt um Casca zu Hilfe zu eilen, zu Boden gedrückt wird und mit ansehen muss wie sich Griffith an ihr vergeht worauf sie ihren Verstand verliert.


 What the hell ? war das ein Hentai ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> Edith: What the hell ? war das ein Hentai ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, aber ab 18 wäre der in Deutschland trotzdem gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und bei uns hätten die das Blut noch blau gefärbt ... ich hasse die USK und die FSK. -.-


----------



## Qonix (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja, der Manga ist ja noch nicht zu Ende. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (11. Oktober 2009)

Cookie schrieb:


> Edith: What the hell ? war das ein Hentai ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein. Man sieht da keine Details. ; ) Extrem sehenswerter Anime. Leider nach 25 Folgen was dem 12. Mangaband entspricht beendet. Es gibt jedoch schon Konzeptzeichnungen die nach Aussen gedrungen sind in der Szenen die im Manga etwas später angesiedelt sind zu sehen sind.


----------



## HarveyKilm (11. Oktober 2009)

I am Sam ist auch ein Film, der einem sehr nahe geht. Liegt aber am genialen Schauspieler...


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Bei Babylon A.D. hab ich auch fast geheult.. und zwar um die Zeit die ich mitm gucken verballert hab, so ein dreckig schlechter Film.


----------



## Symatry (11. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     SIEBEN LEBEN    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Oktober 2009)

Brokeback Mountain. Wo der eine am Schluss gestorben ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StarBlight (11. Oktober 2009)

Big Fish... einer der schönsten Filme die ich kenne (wegen der bunten, fantastischen Geschichten und als er seine große Liebe trifft) und zugleich auch super Traurig (als Edward im sterben liegt und sein Sohn ihm "vergibt").

Titanic - eigentlich fand ich nur die Stelle traurig mit dem alten Ehepaar dass den Tod hinnimmt und sich ins Bett kuschelt *schonwiedertränewegwischenmuss*

Star Wars Episode 3 - Padme stirbt, Anakin kämpft gegen Obi-Wan ... das ist einfach zu viel für mich ^^

Punch Drunk Love - für mich der beste Adam Sandler Film

Barfuß - Total rührende Geschichte

Grey´s Anatomy - hier hab ich stellenweise auch schon Rotz & Wasser geheult (Letzte Folge der 5. Staffel z.B.)


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2009)

Kann mich jetzt nicht an viele Filme erinnern aber "Die Farbe Lila" hatte auf jeden Fall ein paar sehr emotionale Szenen. Hab mir auch gerade die letzte Folge der 8. Staffel von Scrubs angesehen (Letzte Folge mit JD etc.) und das war auch ziemlich traurig.


----------



## StarBlight (11. Oktober 2009)

hmm ringe auch schon seit Wochen ob ich Scrubs Staffel 8 schon sehen mag. Hab Scrubs bisher immer mit meiner Freundin auf Deutsch geschaut (ist ihr lieber als Englisch).


----------



## Haxxler (11. Oktober 2009)

Schau es zwar auch lieber auf deutsch aber Schulenglisch dürfte normal ausreichen. Außerdem gibts ja immernoch deutsche Untertitel. Also ich bereue nichts. Die Staffel ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

StarBlight schrieb:


> Star Wars Episode 3 - Padme stirbt, Anakin kämpft gegen Obi-Wan ... das ist einfach zu viel für mich ^^


Moment: ich dachte, Padme stirbt erst nach dem Kampf? Sprich Anakin glaubt, sie sei tot, aber effektiv sterben tut sie ja erst an der Gebut der beiden Kinder oder hab ich das grad falsch im Kopf?


----------



## Malldaniss (12. Oktober 2009)

es gibt nur ein film der mir tränen in die augen treiben kann :  BAMBI 

ich konnte nich mehr aufhören zu heulen als bambis mama verreckt ist 


MfG Mall


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

nein davatar so ist das absolut korrekt aber Zam weiß das sicher noch genauer :>


----------



## Saladarxyz (12. Oktober 2009)

mh um die frage mal wörtlich zu nehmen: tanz der teufel 2...

...ich hab vor lauter lachen tränen in den augen gehabt^^


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2009)

die letzte Folge von Star Trek: Voyager... (Die übrigens in der Simpsonsfolge, wo das Familienfotoalbum rekonstruiert wurde, so herrlich erwähnt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Kirschblüten Hanami und Seven Pounds (sieben Leben auf deutsch, glaub ich...).


----------



## LónêWòlf (12. Oktober 2009)

Was ist an der letzten Folge von SW Voyager so schlimm? Ich fand sie leider nur schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. ich bin ein Trekki nur so.

Naja wie ich schon geschrieben habe am meisten habe ich bei dem ende von M*A*S*H geweint, das letzte Bild und die Musik (suicide is Painless) war einfach zu viel ich liebe diese serie *snüff*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (12. Oktober 2009)

die folge war schlecht, ja - aber es war einfach schlimm zu wissen, dass es keine weitere folge mehr geben wird, die mich zum weinen brachte ^^


----------



## Apostasy (12. Oktober 2009)

Into the Wild 
Big Fish
Band of Brothers - zwar eine Serie, dennoch genial und traurig
Atonement - ich hätte echt nicht gedacht, das der Film so traurig ist
Million Dollar Baby

auch viele schon genannte Filme


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> mh um die frage mal wörtlich zu nehmen: tanz der teufel 2...
> 
> ...ich hab vor lauter lachen tränen in den augen gehabt^^



das problem hatte ich bei titanic...


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab zwar den Titel des Films vergessen , aber ich versuche ihn mal zu beschreiben ...
Dieser Film mit Will Smith , wo er und sein Sohn in einem Hotel schlafen müssen , weil er seine Arbeit verloren hat , und seine Frau sich von ihm geschieden hat , und er dann auch noch mit seinem Sohn auf der Straße schlafen muss , und dann es geschafft hat diesen Job in dem Call-Center da zu bekommen ... Der Film war echt traurig , da wären mir fast die Tränen gekommen.

Bei HdR3 hab ich die letzen Minuten auch fast geheult , aber Pipi in den Augen hatte ich erst , als Frodo mit Gandalf aufs Schiff ging. =(

Bei Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz komischerweise nicht , obwohl ichs eigentlich schon vorher geahnt hatte , aber des Tod von Dumbledore war einfach so schlecht gemacht ... 
Im Buch kamen mir nämlich die Tränen. =D


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar den Titel des Films vergessen , aber ich versuche ihn mal zu beschreiben ...
> Dieser Film mit Will Smith , wo er und sein Sohn in einem Hotel schlafen müssen , weil er seine Arbeit verloren hat , und seine Frau sich von ihm geschieden hat , und er dann auch noch mit seinem Sohn auf der Straße schlafen muss , und dann es geschafft hat diesen Job in dem Call-Center da zu bekommen ... Der Film war echt traurig , da wären mir fast die Tränen gekommen.
> 
> Bei HdR3 hab ich die letzen Minuten auch fast geheult , aber Pipi in den Augen hatte ich erst , als Frodo mit Gandalf aufs Schiff ging. =(
> ...



ja das kann ich so unterschreiben
als ich das buch gelesen habe musste ich tatsächlich zum taschentuch greifen...und ich hab mehr als eins gebraucht
bei film kam da nicht annähernd das feeling rüber

und zum film: das ist doch Das Streben nach Glück oder ?


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Genau , so hieß er , danke ;]

Hab gehört , der selbe Regisseur soll den 7. Band auch verfilmen ...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. Oktober 2009)

Thorfold schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz komischerweise nicht , obwohl ichs eigentlich schon vorher geahnt hatte , aber des Tod von Dumbledore war einfach so schlecht gemacht ...
> Im Buch kamen mir nämlich die Tränen. =D


same here.
bücher sind schon was tolles =)

ergreifend is auch wenn in animal farm boxer abgeholt wird und benjamin dem auto hinterher rennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Streben nach Glück hieß der Film @ Thorfold - nur, dass der Job nicht bei nem Call-Center sondern bei einer Investmentbank ist xD


Mit kamen auch bei HdR die Tränen - allerdings im ersten Teil, als Boromoir stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mag ihn niemand und eigentlich ist der ja so böööse (naja benimmt sich jedenfalls so^^) und dann gestattet Herr Tolkien ihm den heroischsten aller heroischen Heldentode xD


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Mit kamen auch bei HdR die Tränen - allerdings im ersten Teil, als Boromoir stirbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der ist nicht böse, der unterliegt nur der Versuchung des Ringes (wie übrigens so ziemlich jeder Mensch, der die Gelegenheit hat, nach dem Ring zu greifen, mit einzelnen Ausnahmen). Lies mal das Buch, da ist der grosse innere Kampf in seinem Herzen besser beschrieben, vor allem, als er wieder zu Verstand kommt und realisiert, dass er den Ringträger verraten hat.


----------



## TheLostProphet (12. Oktober 2009)

Okay, die Differenz zwischen Film und Buch an der Stelle kannt ich nicht^^ Trotzdem traurige Szene.

Ich muss zugeben, ich wollt das Buch mal lesen - aber es wurd mir schnell etwas zu langweilig =/
Ich gehör wohl zu denen, die sich lieber die kommerziell angepassten, massentauglichen Filme angucken, als Frodo aus seinen Reisen zu begleiten^^


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Du hast recht, der anfang ist l4m3 aber ab ende des 1sten Bandes ist es der knaller^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

TheLostProphet schrieb:


> Okay, die Differenz zwischen Film und Buch an der Stelle kannt ich nicht^^ Trotzdem traurige Szene.
> 
> Ich muss zugeben, ich wollt das Buch mal lesen - aber es wurd mir schnell etwas zu langweilig =/
> Ich gehör wohl zu denen, die sich lieber die kommerziell angepassten, massentauglichen Filme angucken, als Frodo aus seinen Reisen zu begleiten^^



hm ja ich lese ne ganze menge aber herr der ringe hat selbst mir ne ganze menge abverlangt
vor allem diese ausufernden ortsbeschreibungen....


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> hm ja ich lese ne ganze menge aber herr der ringe hat selbst mir ne ganze menge abverlangt
> vor allem diese ausufernden ortsbeschreibungen....


dann lies mal karl may dagegen ist herr der ringe n scheißdreck Oo


----------



## Thorfold (12. Oktober 2009)

Muss mich auch mal hinsetzen und den Herrn der Ringe lesen =)
Lese eigentlich auch recht gerne , wenn mich das Buch interessiert , aber hatte den Herrn der Ringe nicht daheim , und war in der Stadtbücherei immer ausgeliehen. ;]

Kumpel von mir hat aber das Buch aus den 70ern , und hat mir angeboten es mir auszuleihen , wenn ich aufpasse , dass es nicht zerfällt. ;D


----------



## Qonix (12. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moment: ich dachte, Padme stirbt erst nach dem Kampf? Sprich Anakin glaubt, sie sei tot, aber effektiv sterben tut sie ja erst an der Gebut der beiden Kinder oder hab ich das grad falsch im Kopf?


Nicht gnaz richtig. Padme stirbt nicht an der Geburt sondern weil sie ihren Lebenswillen verloren hat.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Oktober 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Nicht gnaz richtig. Padme stirbt nicht an der Geburt sondern weil sie ihren Lebenswillen verloren hat.




da musste ich auch weinen , und denn wo Anakin Skywalker die jungen Jedi schüler getötet hat , ab da hat Padme ihr lebenswilen verloren


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Oktober 2009)

Sieben Leben: ist ein schöner Film, erst gestern gesehen, die Idee ist halt etwas krank, aber naja...guter Film trotzdem


----------



## Kerberos44 (12. Oktober 2009)

hmmmm ... mal überlegen ..... bei Der Herr der Ringe 3 am Ende (ja ich weiss, wurde schonmal gesagt)


----------



## SARodiRIEL (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Leben ist schön
Into the Wild
Million Dollar Baby
und als ich klein war, bitte nicht lachen Bodyguard xD weil ich dachte der Typ stirbt


----------



## Nutrius (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wieso, aber bei "Rendezvous mit Joe Black" werd ich immer sehr sentimental ...
Die Story ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich, aber egal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  , mir gefällts.


----------



## vollmi (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss regelmässig bei Black Beauty (dem Film) flennen.

Wie grausam können Menschen doch sein.

mfG René


----------



## Ethigan (16. Oktober 2009)

Beim Film Klick am Ende wo er "stirbt". ^^


----------



## Topperharly (16. Oktober 2009)

bei welchen filmen ich geweint hab?

-das boot
-a beautiful mind
-k-pax


----------



## Perfectenemy (16. Oktober 2009)

*hust* So richtig geheult habe ich bei einem Film/Serie usw. noch nie. Die Filme die mir aber echt unter die Haut gingen waren Irreversibel. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irreversibel_%28Film%29 Einfach sehr gut gespielt und eine der realistischen Vergewaltigungen die ich je gesehen habe. Kann ich nur empfehlen und Bellucci ist einfach Wahnsinn. Ist aber nichts für zartbesaitete.

The green mile Wurde hier auch schon oft erwähnt. Der Film ist einfach nur genial.

I am legend Als er Sam erwürgen musste wollte ich echt am liebsten abschalten. Musste meinen Hund auch einschläfern und die Szene hat mich sofort daran erinnert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alleridngs gabs einige Serien in denen wichtige Personen sterben mussten die mich auch traurig machten. Charmed Prues Tod war sehr gut in Szene gesetzt. Knight Rider Der Duft einer Rose Sehr emotionale Szene als das Glück von Michael zerstört wird. CSI Las Vegas Warrik Browns Tod und die Ansprache von Gil Grissom. Die war einfach nur brilliant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gekugelt vor Lachen habe ich mich bei Life of brian. Als ich den sah hatte ich auch Tränen in den Augen.

Aber den Vogel abgeschossen hat für mich Braindead. Bei dem Film habe ich von Anfang bis Ende nur lachen müssen was auf Dauer ziemlich anstrengend war und die Tränen flossen in Strömen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maximolider (17. Oktober 2009)

cap und capper...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (17. Oktober 2009)

najo, 
da Herr der Ringe immer erwähnt wird ...
Teil 2, wenn die Elben in Helms Klamm einrücken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Abschiedsszene aus Teil 3 find ich eher nervig.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Oktober 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Teil 2, wenn die Elben in Helms Klamm einrücken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie kann man da weinen? O_O

Das is doch eher sone "Yeah, geil!"-Szene ... :X


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2009)

ich kann mir das sehr schön vorstellen auf den mauern von helms klamm

Wache 1: "hey leute schaut mal da kommt ne blondienenarmee an"
Wache 2: "was wo woah geil..."
Wache 1: "ähm fuck..."
Wache 2: "wie was fuck was isn los"
Wache 1: "das sind nur elben"
Wache 2: "ach scheiße"


----------



## Knallfix (17. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie kann man da weinen? O_O
> 
> Das is doch eher sone "Yeah, geil!"-Szene ... :X



freudentränen ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage mich wie ihr generell bei HDR weinen konntet. Für mich gabs da nichts zum heulen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Oktober 2009)

Saw 1 - 5


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. Oktober 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Saw 1 - 5



Höchstens vor Lachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (18. Oktober 2009)

mhm richtig traurig war ich nur als willson "gestorben" ist. war dre film mit tom hanks wo er gestrandet ist und nur seinen volleyball hatte, bei green mile war mir auch en bissel mulmig aber sosnt, höchsten vor lachen^^ shoot em up, drag me to hell oder rock'n rolla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irongnom (22. Oktober 2009)

Beim einem Film geweint ... hmm nur einmal und zwar bei Black beauty da musste ich schon und eine Träne vergiessen

Sonst war ich sehr traurig bei der Simpsons Folge als Mona Simpsons stirbt 

Richtig geweint hab ich bei einem Film allerdings noch nie so wirklich.


----------



## Teal (22. Oktober 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> nie wirklich geweint, aber es gibt einige filme, die dann doch berühren^^
> requiem for a dream...
> [...]


Oh ja! Was ein hammergeiler Film! Leider geht der so unter die Haut, dass man auch nach einem super Tag noch in Melancholie verfallen kann.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Oktober 2009)

Schindlers Liste, Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie und Requiem for a Dream z.B


----------



## Linkin~ (13. Dezember 2009)

I am Legend, als der Hund sich "verwandelt" und Will Smith ihn umbringt...

War als totaler Hundeliebhaber schon ne ziemlich mitreissende Szene


----------



## Firun (13. Dezember 2009)

Herr der Ringe ,  Die Rückkehr des Königs  wo Aragon anfängt zu Singen, seine Holde dann auftaucht er zu den Hobbits sagt "ihr kniet vor niemanden" u.s.w.  ach ja da war ich schon berührt , die ersten 10 mal so..um den dreh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Dezember 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ahja genau.. finds eh immer traurig wenn Hunde oder so sterben in Filmen =(


die ganze welt ist voller zombies die halbe menschheit ausradiert und ihr heult wegen einem hund?????

W
T
F

is going on here?

btw: dem HdR zeug kann ich nur zustimmen :´(


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die ganze welt ist voller zombies die halbe menschheit ausradiert und ihr heult wegen einem hund?????
> 
> W
> T
> ...


Dogs are cewler than humans!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand das auch ziemlich traurig, da ich n ziemlicher Tierliebhaber bin (dafür hasse ich Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## failrage (15. Dezember 2009)

Der englische Patient, als er sie aus der Höhle trägt.

Hdr 3:  die Krönung mit "Übergabe" von Arwen und Frodos Aufbruch in die ewigen Lande


----------



## Silmyiél (15. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dann lies mal karl may dagegen ist herr der ringe n scheißdreck Oo




lies mal "Das Silmarillion" oder "Nachrichten aus Mittelerden" oder auch "Húrins Kinder" das sind so die Vorgeschichten zu "Der Kleine Hobbit" und "Der Herr der Ringe" 
DANN bist zu verwirrt.


oh und BTT 


"Nur mit dir" (engl. A Walk to Remember") wer den Film gesehen hat weis was ich meine.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Dezember 2009)

failrage schrieb:


> Hdr 3:  die Krönung mit "Übergabe" von Arwen und Frodos Aufbruch in die ewigen Lande


Jep, da hatte ich im Kino auch Tränen in den Augen ^^


----------



## Rexo (15. Dezember 2009)

_The Green Mile


Fange bei dem Film immer an zu weinen an bestimmten Stellen z.b als John Coffey auf den Stuhl geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Traurigster Film ever 

Wer Den Film nicht kennt/nicht Weint hat was falsch gemacht
*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Green_Mile_%28Film%29*_


----------



## Huntergottheit (16. Dezember 2009)

3 guys 1 hammer - des war so brutal das ich mitleid mit dem opfer bekommen habe und etwas pipi aus meinen augen getropft ist

2 girls 1 cup  - so eklich und so witzig

und prison break die letzte folge auf special dvd war auch nicht ohne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> The Green Mile
> 
> 
> Fange bei dem Film immer an zu weinen an bestimmten Stellen z.b als John Coffey auf den Stuhl geht
> ...



Jop der Film ist ziemlich traurig, aber der traurigste Film .... wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Gibt sicher so nen kranken Film der nur auf trauer ausgelegt ist, wie z.B. in Amercian Dad, Roger (das Hausalien) dreht nen Film der einen zu Tode heulen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß ist nur ne Serie, aber sicherlich gibt es auch Menschen die sowas drehen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Bei Black Hawk Down, als die 2 zur Hilfe gekommen sind um den Piloten zu retten, vom 2 Helikopter Absturz, 1000 von Feinden haben sich der Absturz stelle genähert, aber die 2 haben den Plioten solle lange beschützt wie es ging, bist zum letzten Atemzug...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

das erinnert mich voll an ein Level in CoD4 O_O


----------



## Nawato (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das erinnert mich voll an ein Level in CoD4 O_O


Das Level wo man mit diesem Amerikaner den Piloten aus dem abgestürztem Heli retten muss?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das Level wo man mit diesem Amerikaner den Piloten aus dem abgestürztem Heli retten muss?



Ja, die Cod reihe ist ja bekannt das man Filme Szenen wieder sieht. ich sag nur Enemy of the Gates...


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Dezember 2009)

???

giev erklärung sam fischer


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (16. Dezember 2009)

Prinzessin Mononoke ? 
Sonst nicht wirklich...


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat den Film „The Mission“ gesehen mit Robert de Niro & Jeremy Irons ?

  Dieser Film hat mich bis dato am meisten berührt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ???
> 
> giev erklärung sam fischer



In Call of Duty: Finest Hour, spielt man am anfangen einen Russen, der auf einem Bot nach Stalingrad verfrachtet wird. (die Szene sieht extrem gleich aus wie im filme Enemy of the gates) dann kommt er an Land, und dort bekommt der erste 1 waffe und der nächste nur Munition und dann bekommt wieder einer eine waffe und der nächste wieder muni... und als Spieler bekommt man nur die Muni. (und die Szene ist genau gleich wie in???? (genau Enemy of the gates, dort bekommt der legendär Sniper Schütze von Stalingrad auch nur Muni)

dann später (gleich Mission) kommt eine Szene wie eine Horden von Russen auf die deutsche zu rennen aber, nur sterben werden. (Jop und die Szene kennt man schon aus?? Enemy of the gates)   

cod 5 das Massaker im Brunnen? wo man so tut als wäre man tot-------------->(Enemy of the gates) 

So hoffe du hast alles verstanden. xD


----------



## robsenq (19. Dezember 2009)

berührenstes Filmende: The Green Mile


----------



## Camô (20. Dezember 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> (Enemy of the gates)
> 
> So hoffe du hast alles verstanden. xD



... AT the Gates. Sorry, da du den Film so oft genannt hast, musste ich dich einfach korrigieren.

Edit: Um auch was zum Thema beizutragen:

Philadelphia, Heat (!!!) und Green Mile waren schon sehr traurig. Die Enden von American History X und Se7en waren zwar eher schockierend, aber dennoch traurig.


----------



## portofino (26. Dezember 2009)

...Das Ende vom "*Club der toten Dichter*", als Robin Williams die Klasse verläßt und seine ehemaligen Schüler nacheinander auf die Tische steigen und "Oh Captain, mein Captain" rufen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...da krieg ich immer einen Kloß im Hals...


----------



## Yaglan (27. Dezember 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> ich find den Film total unlogisch...:/




Das ist nicht dein Ernst oder?

Vieleicht ist es dir entgangen. Aber es spielte im 2 Weltkrieg Wo die Amerikanaer Japan angegriffen hatte. Es geht um eine kleine Familie wo man sieht das alles Kaputt geht. 
Erst Stirbt die Mutter dann kommen die Kinder zu der Tante die nicht grad freundlich ist. Die das wenig essen jetzt mit 2 Weiteren Teilen muss. Aber auch derren sachen nimmt um was zu kaufen. Die Hauen ab und man sieht wie die Schwester vor Hunger schon Baterien Isst und Später auch stirbt. Den Jungen ergeht es am ende nicht anders. Er wird in am Bahnhof gezeigt vollkommen abgemagert und anstatt das jemand mitleid hat mit so ein Kriegs Opfer wird er als Gesindel oder so Beschimpft. 

Aufjedenfall ist er auch gestorben

Achso der Vater das erfährt er später ist beim ersten Angriff gestorben.


----------



## solDárknèzz (27. Dezember 2009)

1) HdR3 - Die Hobbits wollen sich vor Aragorn der gerade zum König ernannt wurde verneigen, doch dieser sagt: "Ihr verneigt euch wahrlich vor niemandem" und alle knien sich hin.... das is rührend ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und

I am Legend - Als er seinen Hund erwürgen muss, weil der infiziert ist. Da hatte ich nen Kloßm im Hals!


----------



## LordofDemons (28. Dezember 2009)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> I am Legend - Als er seinen Hund erwürgen muss, weil der infiziert ist. Da hatte ich nen Kloßm im Hals!


ich bin jedes mal sprachlos wenn ich das lesen


----------



## solDárknèzz (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich bin jedes mal sprachlos wenn ich das lesen



und zwar weil ? ...


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Dezember 2009)

solDárknèzz schrieb:


> und zwar weil ? ...


fast die komplette MEnschheit ist verreckt alles voller zombies (oder sowas) und alle heulen wegen einem hund????


----------



## Camô (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fast die komplette MEnschheit ist verreckt alles voller zombies (oder sowas) und alle heulen wegen einem hund????


Du scheinst halt kein Hundebesitzer zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem hat man in diesem Film gar keinen Bezug zu den Zombies, da sie es im Film von Anfang an waren. Der Hund hingegen ist das letzte verbliebene Wesen für Willi Schmitt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fast die komplette MEnschheit ist verreckt alles voller zombies (oder sowas) und alle heulen wegen einem hund????



Genau, alle sind tot du hast nur noch einen freund und zwar der Hund, und musst in dann umbringen. das ist nicht Traurig? nö... xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fast die komplette MEnschheit ist verreckt alles voller zombies (oder sowas) und alle heulen wegen einem hund????



Es ist doch nur die Menschheit... was ist da schon groß bei?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fast die komplette MEnschheit ist verreckt alles voller zombies (oder sowas) und alle heulen wegen einem hund????



son paar langweilige zombies oder irwelche menschen die man nicht näher kennenlernt dürfen gerne sterben .... ABER NICHT DER HUND!!!11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das war so traurig :<


----------



## schrotti_1995 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte pippi in den augen bei " I am Legene" mit Will Smith als der hund sich in son etwas verwandlt (der arme hund) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da wolte ich den film produzenten echt verprügel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrotti_1995 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ps:die antwort habe ich geschreiben als ich auf seite 3 der antworten war


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

hm ich hab letztens nochmal "Im Westen nichts Neues" gesehen
für leute die den film noch nicht gesehen haben


Spoiler



Ich find es immer wieder schrecklich wie Paul am Ende erschossen wird als er versucht nach dem Schmetterling zu greifen. Bei der Szene muss ich ständig hemmungslos heulen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Anna frank als sie die katze zurücklassen musste ;( aber da war ich noch klein! 



Spoiler



Oder im neuen COD als man vom General verraten wird und man sieht wie Ghost erschossen wird und neben einem auf den Bode knallt und die Szene dort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ghost war mein absolut liebster COD Charakter mit seiner fetten Maske =(



aber der absolut traurigste Film ist und bleib Hatchiko, der Hund geht immer wieder an den Bahnhof und wartet auf das Herrchen obwohl das Herrchen schon seit Jahren tot ist, das traurigste dran ist das des nach einer wahren Geschichte ist ;((((


----------



## Æxodus (7. Januar 2010)

Es gab schon einige filme wo ich mich net mehr halten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Forrest Gump kurz vor Schluss als er mit seinem Sohn auf den Bus wartet und dann die Feder davonfliegt, da hat es mich zerrissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann noch bei Passion Christi. Fand ich eine geniale Umsetzung von Mel Gibson und nach dem Film musste ich dann auch Wasser lassen. Bin halt etwas Gläubiger als andere

In einem Land vor unserer Zeit, als die Mama vom kleinen Dino starb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vor kurzem erst eine Folge Futurama geguckt. Da ging es um den Bruder von Fry und um ein siebenblättriges Kleeblatt, mit Rückblenden in die Vergangenheit wo alles so aussah als ob sich die 2 Hassen würden und es sich am Ende rausgestellt hat er ihn Verehrt hat. Der Schluss in kombination mit dem Endsong, das war doch sehr Ergreifend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein ^^

Mfg Æxo


----------



## blivogh (8. Januar 2010)

Lassie in Not

bei Farm der Tiere bin ich mir gerade nicht sicher :/


----------



## Matress (23. Februar 2010)

Ok wir sind hier ja ganz Anonym also kann ichs ja ruig erzählen. ^^
"Das Streben nach Glück" wo Chris Gardner am Ende die Zusage für den Job bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Puh, mal nachdenken:

P.S. Ich liebe dich
Hinter dem Horizont
König der Löwen (als Kind)
Das letzte Einhorn (ebenfalls als Kind)


----------



## Winipek (23. Februar 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Puh, mal nachdenken:
> 
> P.S. Ich liebe dich
> [...]




Also das versteh ich nicht ... was ist an dem Film denn traurig? Er stirbt doch ziemlich am Anfang - da hatt man doch noch gar keine Bindung aufgebaut ?! Und das mit den Zettlchen ist auch nicht traurig ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(und ich heul echt bei fast jedem "ansatzweise" traurigen Film...)


----------



## Manni41 (23. Februar 2010)

Bei "Klick" das ende und bei "Avatar" die stelle wo Jake zu den Na´vi spricht wo er von dem großen Dino Vieh (dem roten da) absteigt bei dem Baum der Seelen.


----------



## Slush (23. Februar 2010)

Matress schrieb:


> Ok wir sind hier ja ganz Anonym also kann ichs ja ruig erzählen. ^^
> "Das Streben nach Glück" wo Chris Gardner am Ende die Zusage für den Job bekommt.
> 
> 
> ...



Jop bei mir nicht anders, der Film hat mich sehr berührt! Aber Will Smith ist sowieso ein einzigartiger Schauspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (23. Februar 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> Also das versteh ich nicht ... was ist an dem Film denn traurig? Er stirbt doch ziemlich am Anfang - da hatt man doch noch gar keine Bindung aufgebaut ?! Und das mit den Zettlchen ist auch nicht traurig ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mann, man kann sich auch in die Enge schreiben *g* Es war eher der Film ansich, der mich ab und an zu tränenden Augen gebracht hat,
weniger wegen der Traurigkeit des Filmes, als eher wegen der Romantik, steht ja nirgends geschrieben, dass hier nur "extrem traurige" Filme
gesucht werden, ich kann auch sensibel sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiqqsaw (23. Februar 2010)

Schindler's Liste, Brotherhood, Der Himmel über Berlin (Unglaublicher Film von Wim Wenders!!), Forrest Gump......Jaa....tolle Filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (25. Februar 2010)

jo Schindlers Liste war heftig...vor allem die Szene zum Schluss fand ich am ergreifendsten als das Lager aufgelöst wird und Schindler vor die Geretteten tritt und in einem Monolog herzergreifend darüber nachdenkt wie viele Menschen er noch hätte retten können....

aber am intensivsten fand ich den Film:"Das Leben ist schön"....hab dazu eine Kritik kopiert:
Mit Kameramann Tonio delli Colli entwirft Benigni eine visuelle Bilderpoesie vor allem in der ersten Hälfte des Films, in dem die glückliche Heiterkeit noch überwiegt, wenn auch die faschistische und antisemitische Realität immer näher rückt. Die Handlung macht einen Sprung fünf Jahre nach vorn und mitten hinein in die bedrohliche Katastrophe. Guido und Dora sind verheiratet und haben einen kleinen Sohn, Giosuè. Die kindlichen Fragen nach antijüdischen Äußerungen und Gefühlen beantwortet der Vater mit der wunderbaren Leichtigkeit bagatellisierender einfacher Erklärungen - einleuchtend für das Kind und bewegend für uns heutige, wissende Erwachsene. Der Komiker Benigni hat hier als Komiker, Darsteller wie Autor, größere, weisere Momente als Chaplin sie je hatte.<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">Subversiver, schwärzer wird der Humor, der an den brillant unerbittlichen Witz der Marx Brothers erinnert, von dem Augenblick an, als Vater und Sohn ins Konzentrationslager abtransportiert werden. Dora, die keine Jüdin ist, besteht darauf, mit ihrer Familie den fatalen Güterzug zu besteigen - und wird natürlich durch die Einweisung ins Frauenlager von Guido und Giosuè getrennt. Wie der Vater für den Sohn den Horror des Lagers in ein pfiffiges Spiel verwandelt, mit dem Makabren Scherz treibt - das ist ein Ausdruck unendlicher Liebe und verzweifelter Angst. Er will das Kind vor den Schrecken schützen und fürchtet sich dabei selbst vor dem Schlimmsten. Nach und nach werden unzählige Lagerinsassen in die Gaskammern geschickt, Erwachsene wie Kinder. Und doch gelingt es Guido, sich immer wieder etwas Neues für Giosuè einfallen zu lassen - das Fehlen der Mutter, das wenige und schlechte Essen, seine auf den Arm tätowierte Nummer, die primitive Schlafsituation, die brüllenden Wachoffiziere werden mit der unerschöpflichen väterlichen Phantasie zu spannenden Spielmomenten. Guido versucht, gegen seine immer größere Angst und für ein Überleben zumindest von Giosuè und Dora zu kämpfen.<BR itxtvisited="1"><BR itxtvisited="1">Die Stärke von Benignis Film liegt vor allem in seiner grandiosen schauspielerischen Leistung und seiner Sensibilität und sicheren Gratwanderung als Autor und Erfinder dieser surrealen Fabel, die doch der Wahrhaftigkeit des Themas so erschütternd nahe kommt. Man kann lachen und weinen wie im besten klassischen Kino. Und - auch Märchen sind, bei aller Romantik, im Grunde grausam. Wie die Realität, die nicht immer die Fiktion übertrifft. Roberto Benigni fabuliert intelligent und kühn. Er gewinnt der Filmkunst einen neuen Umgang mit der Wahrheit der Emotionen ab


----------



## Æxodus (26. Februar 2010)

ah da fällt mir noch ein ^^

I am Legend: Die Szene mit seinem Hund *furchtbar* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist zwar kein Film dafür aber Filmreif: Metal Gear Solid 3: Die Endsequenz Debriefing *übelst* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hancook: das Ende im Krankenhaus, zwar nicht so traurig, dafür richtig mitreissend in Kombi mit der Musik im Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Golfyarmani (26. Februar 2010)

ich finde nach der Geburt meines Sohnes hat sich da ne Menge in mir getan, seit dem finde ich in einigen Filmen bestimmte Stellen so Herzzerreißend das mir die Tränen schon kommen.


----------



## Deadlift (26. Februar 2010)

Titanic, als die zerbricht und der eine Typ in den Auspuff reinfällt könnt ich mich schekich lachen.

Das treibt schon die ein oder andere Träne in mein Äuglein.


----------



## Namosch (28. Februar 2010)

Klick relativ am ende wo Adam Sandler seinem sohn und dessen frau nachläuft um zu verhindern das sein sohn nicht in die flitterwochen fliegt und dieser einen herzinfakt bekommt und stirbt da musst ich mich richtig zusammenreissen weil ich den mit nem kumpel geschaut hab 

Das Beste kommt zum Schluss als Morgan Freeman stribt und Jack Nicholson die rede in der kirche hält 

The Green Mile als Micheal Clarke Duncan hingerichtet wird aber man ja weiss wer die kinder ermordet hat (läufts mir immer kalt den rücken runter) 

Tiggers großes Abenteuer als tigger von der lawine erwischt wird (war am ersten tag als der kam im kino und musste voll heulen)

I Am Legend der hund der arme hund 

dazu kommen noch einige mehr aber das sind die bei denen ich es noch genau weiss


----------



## yves1993 (2. März 2010)

Och da gibt es einige,

The Bucket List, am Ende war schon traurig, eigentlich der ganze Film war schön.
Das Streben nach Glück gabs auch einige Szenen...

Und ja auch bei den Simpsons -Der Film die Szene wo Marge das Hochzeitsvideo überspielt, allerdings jetzt keine wirklichen tränen aber wenn man bedenkt dass sowas auch auf das Reale Leben abfärbt...Naja hoffe mal dass ich nicht eine solche Erfahrung machen muss ^.^


----------



## Primordial (2. März 2010)

Bei mir gibts da nur eine DVD: Böhse Onkelz - Vaya con tioz, dass Ende, da kommen mir jedes mal die Tränen :'(


----------



## failrage (6. März 2010)

Für den Film *"Hachiko &#8211; Eine wunderbare Freundschaft"* hat schon der Trailer gereicht und ich hatte Tränen in den Augen ^^
Vermutlich weil wir zwei Hunde haben. Wenn man Hunde nicht leiden kann ist man da eventuell abgehärteter ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2010)

Es gibt da eigentlich nur einen Film wo Tränen kullerten , und das ist "Das Streben nach Glück" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaiBlaine (11. März 2010)

Ennia schrieb:


> die letzte Folge von Star Trek: Voyager... (Die übrigens in der Simpsonsfolge, wo das Familienfotoalbum rekonstruiert wurde, so herrlich erwähnt wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei mir isses die vorletzte. die, wo neelix das schiff verlässt um bei den anderen talaxianern zu bleiben. die szene, wo die ganze mannschaft im gang steht um ihn zu verabschieden und tuvok kurz bevor neelix durch die tür geht "tanzt". maaaan... selbst wenn ich nur daran denke treibts mir die tränen in die augen *sniff*

ansonsten einiges, was schon paar mal genannt wurde: 

HdR3: die verbeugungsszene
forrest gump: als seine jenny stirbt
Oben: als seine frau stirbt
und sicher noch einige andere, die mir jetzt spontan aber nich einfallen XD

okay, im positiven sinne immer wieder auch nach 100 mal schauen: ghostbusters ^^


----------



## villain (12. März 2010)

Namosch schrieb:


> Das Beste kommt zum Schluss als Morgan Freeman stribt und Jack Nicholson die rede in der kirche hält




jo...ergreifende szene. (hätte bei dem film auch fast geheult, als sie die autos kaputt fahren.... ;-) )


ansonsten fällt mir da unter anderem noch: Das Leben des Prian ein - habe geweint vor lauter lachen beim ersten mal sehen und geht mir immer wieder so ... (btw: die falschschreibung des namens ist absicht - isn' n insider für die leute, die den film kennen:-P )


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Sieben Jahre in Tibet der Schluss...ich find den verdammt Traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Psan villain) Werft ihn auf den Poden!


----------



## Clamev (18. März 2010)

Fight Club Die Schlusszene 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XkUaV9GZDuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Trust me everything is gonna be fine . . . "


----------



## RedShirt (18. März 2010)

z.B.

Scrooged AKA die Geister, die ich rief


----------



## KARUxx (18. März 2010)

Ich kann nicht weinen.... 

Aber Herr der ringe und wirklich! das was der erste poster beschreibt in dem Pokemon Film haben mir ziemlich Gänsehaut gemacht.... Aber eigentlich schau ich eher so Horror/Thriller filme da gibt es nicht viel zu weinen...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. März 2010)

Ihr weint bei Herr der Ringe? Heftig, also das schaffe ich nicht.

Bei welchem Film habe ich geweint? Es gab einen einzigen. Verdammt, wie hieß der?

Ansonsten schaffen das nur Bücher. Konsalik ist da ein Gott, verbrennt Tolkien den Ketzter.
Ohh ja, Konsalik. Verdammt, warum muss der beste Autor aller Zeiten schon tot sein?
Hätte gerne ein Buch über den Mauerfall gelesen. Also so wie Konsalik das interpretiert...

Was? Filme? Wieso Filme?...


----------



## Varghoud (18. März 2010)

A.I. - Artificial Intelligence

Am Ende war es dermaßen rührend mit dem kleinen Roboterjungen, der soviele Jahrhunderte lang unter einer dicken Eisschicht ausharrte und für einen Tag schließlich seine Mutter wiedersehen durfte, dass mir wahrlich Tränen in die Augen stiegen - und in mir immer wieder die tiefphilosophische Frage aufkeimte, was uns denn nun schlussendlich zum Menschen macht. Der Film war so unsäglich traurig, aber frei von jeglichem Kitsch und mit einem stillen, schönen Humor durchsetzt und Haley Joel Osment als brillierendem Darsteller, dem man zu jeden Moment abkaufte, dass er, trotz seiner menschlichen Emotionen nur ein Roboter war. Schade dass ihm der große Erfolg bis auf "The Sixth Sense" und eben "A.I." verwehrt blieb, in ihm steckte viel Potenzial als Schauspieler.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Varghoud schrieb:


> A.I. - Artificial Intelligence
> 
> Am Ende war es dermaßen rührend mit dem kleinen Roboterjungen, der soviele Jahrhunderte lang unter einer dicken Eisschicht ausharrte und für einen Tag schließlich seine Mutter wiedersehen durfte, dass mir wahrlich Tränen in die Augen stiegen - und in mir immer wieder die tiefphilosophische Frage aufkeimte, was uns denn nun schlussendlich zum Menschen macht. Der Film war so unsäglich traurig, aber frei von jeglichem Kitsch und mit einem stillen, schönen Humor durchsetzt und Haley Joel Osment als brillierendem Darsteller, dem man zu jeden Moment abkaufte, dass er, trotz seiner menschlichen Emotionen nur ein Roboter war. Schade dass ihm der große Erfolg bis auf "The Sixth Sense" und eben "A.I." verwehrt blieb, in ihm steckte viel Potenzial als Schauspieler.



Du vergisst das er auch Anakin Skywalker gespielt hat in Star Wars Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung ^^

Und wo wir gerade bei Star Wars sind : die Szene in Episode 3 wo Obi-Wan Anakin besiegt und Obi sagt das Anakin sowas wie ein Bruder für ihn ist und Anakin nur erwiedert "ICH HASSE EUUUCH!" fand ich echt traurig :'(


----------



## Tschambalaia (19. März 2010)

Also mir treibt das Ende von "Titanic" tränen in die Augen. Die Szene in der sie ihre an ihm festgefrorene Hand wegreisst und ihn mit einem letzten Abschied in die Tiefen entgleiten lässt, um anschliessend dieses /(%&/%()&=()/ geile Schmuckstück ins Wasser zu werfen.........diese ()&/=%&/()&)=&)=-Kuh....ich könnt jedesmal heulen, wenn ich zuseh, wie sie das Auge des Oceans ins Meer wirft....()=&/(%(/)=)/)(?)=?`?)?)!!!!!!!


edith
achja, der Rest des Films ist einfach nur typisch Leonardo und kacke^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (20. Juli 2011)

Relativ am Ende von 'Big Fish' als Edwards Sohn bei seiner Mutter anruft "Mom..."


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Juli 2011)

naja ist jetzt keine Film sondern eine Serie aber da hat ich auch schon tränen in den augen.

House M.D. Episode Wilsons Heart
Als sie wussten, das Amber sterben wird und Sie nichts dagegen tun konnten.


----------



## TheGui (20. Juli 2011)

Einfach weil sie aus DB die mit abstand schlechteste Serienverfilmung gemacht haben Q_Q... ich hab heute noch Gewaltfantasien gegenüber Produzent, Regiseur und Autor!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Juli 2011)

Lustigerweise heul ich als Frau bei recht wenigen Filmen. Herr der Ringe hat's nur an einer Stelle geschafft - die schon genannte, als Theoden am Grab seines Sohnes steht...

Der Film, der mich bislang am meisten zum Heulen gebracht hat, war "Beim Leben meiner Schwester". Ungefähr ab der Hälfte des Films konnte ich nur noch szenenweise aufhören zu flennen.

Ansonsten - Forrest Gump. Kenn da auch einige Männer, die ihre Tränen nicht zurückhalten konnten. Bei König der Löwen heul ich zwar nicht, aber mir schießen Tränen in die Augen, wenn Simba seinen toten Vater anstupst und sagt "Komm Papa, wir müssen nach Hause!"

Ja, ich weiß, dass ich ne Frau bin und trotzdem hier in den Thread geschrieben hab, is mir egal


----------



## Dracun (24. Juli 2011)

Ohh bei einigen kullerten mir schon mal Tränen übers Gesicht, meistens bei Szenen wenn Kinder oder Tiere verunglücken oder ihnen sonst was schreckliches passiert. 
Aber am schlimmsten war es bei nur 2 Filmen:

*Schindlers Liste*
Eigentlich der gesamte Film aber am härtesten waren 2 Szenen. Als das kleine Mädchen mit der roten Jacke sich vor den Nazis versteckt und als es später auf dem Leichenkarren ins Feuer geschoben wurde. 
Und als am Ende Schindler ausrechnet wie viele Menschen er noch hätte retten können, wenn er seinen Wagen und sein NSDAP Zeichen "verkauft" hätte.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BpXQ-zBOS44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kagg Qualli aber ich denke man weiß was ich meine 

*Das Streben nach Glück*
Verdammt man dieser Film hat so viele Stellen wo ich nur heulen kann. Ich an der Stelle von Chris Gardner, ich weiß nicht ob ich das geschafft hätte. Für mich als Vater ist es echt schwer so was zu sehen und ziehe meinem Hut vor dieser Leistung.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juli 2011)

Ganz Scrubs. Ist zwar kein Film, aber diese Serie ist eben sehr sehr emotional.


----------



## Diclonii (26. Juli 2011)

Hm, Tränen in den Augen kommen bei mir bei einigen Filmen/Serien/Games etc. wenn ich mir was anschaue/zocke/lese dann steiger ich mich da immer voll hinein und vergesse alles um mich, konzentier mich eben nur auf den Film/Serie/Spiel/Buch whatever.

Bei Filmen dann zb. wenn Musik und Film so perfekt angepasst ist wie bei zb. HP7 Teil 2 als zb. Harry stirbt oder die Slow-Mo Kampfszene im Schloss ( als dann einige Personen sterben ) oder bei MW2 als Ghost stirbt... usw. bin da ziemlich emotional, teilweise schon schlimmer als einige meiner weiblichen Freunde. 


Und ja ein richtig trauriger Disney Klassiker --> Cap und Capper <3 da können einen doch nur die Tränen kommen.


----------



## Felix^^ (26. Juli 2011)

das ende vom neuen harry potter da musst ich mich ein bischen beherrschen^^


----------



## BoP78 (26. Juli 2011)

Was eine ganz harte Stelle bei "Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie" ist:
Als der Kerl von ihr seine Erinnerungsbox aus seiner Kindheit zurückbekommt.

Bei HdR 3 weniger der Abschied von Frodo sondern eher die Stelle an der alle vor den Hobbits niederknien.

Und natürlich Star Trek 2 - Spocks "Beerdingung" mit "Amazing Grace" als Hintergrundmusik.

Interessanterweise gibts auch in Futurama 2 Stellen die sehr rührend sind:
- Die Folge mit Frys früherem Hund der bis zu seinem Tod auf ihn wartet.
- Die Folge mit dem Glückskleeblatt als Fry am Ende feststellt dass es nicht um seinen Bruder ging sondern um seinen Neffen.


----------



## Scaluna (31. Juli 2011)

Bei Schindlers Liste schließ ich mich an. Bei dem Film wird dauer geflennt.
Und The Green Mile....das ist ein Film der bei mir übelste Aggressionen, sowie auch tiefste Trauer auslöst...


----------



## Eldorados (31. Juli 2011)

Ich bin kein Fan von Liebesschnulzen, aber meiner Frau zu Liebe schau ich ab und an einen mit. Bei Stadt der Engel mußte ich auch Heulen, am schluß, wo er zum Mensch wurde und sie vom Lkw überrollt wird *schnief* Ich fand den Film wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## AerionD (31. Juli 2011)

Wirklich geweint hab ich bei Filmen schon lange nicht mehr, ich bin generell nicht so der Typ der Emotionen nach außen trägt,
die letzten Filme bei denen ich wirklich Tränen in den Augen hatte waren: Der Herr der Ringe 1, die Szene in der Boromir stirbt und Big Fish, als Edward gestorben ist.

Wobei mir in letzter Zeit zum Heulen zu Mute war, in Manga und zwar in Naruto als Sasuke die Wahrheit über Itachi erfahren hat, und in One Piece als 



Spoiler



Ace getötet wurde.


.
Dann noch in Simpsons die Folge "Wer ist Mona Simpson", die habe ich schon zig mal gesehen, aber beim letzten mal hat mich das Ende, als Homer sich von seiner Mutter verabschiedet, plötzlich erwischt.
Und in einem Anime Puella Magi Madoka Magica, in der Szene in der Madoka mit ihrer Familie beim Frühstück sitzt



Spoiler



und plötzlich anfängt zu weinen als ihr klar wird dass Mami tot ist.


,
dann nochmal als Sayaka



Spoiler



zu einer Hexe wird und Kyouko sich opfert um sie zu erlösen


, noch einmal als Madoka 



Spoiler



Homura in der anderen Zeitlinie bittet sie zu töten bevor sie eine Hexe wird.


,
und dann schlussendlich noch als Homura am Ende 



Spoiler



mit Madokas Mutter spricht und diese Madoka vergessen hat, aber ihr Bruder sich noch an sie erinnert.


Nach der Serie muss ich nur ein Stück vom Soundtrack hören und ich bin den ganzen Tag melancholisch.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qLq_qYf4rtA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TheGui (31. Juli 2011)

Wo wir schon bei Animes sind... *Casshern Sins, *Die Serie ist melancholisch wie schön und quasi jede Folge gibt es was zum heulen :_(

z.B. in dieser Episode, in der die sterbende Sängerin ihr letztes Konzert gibt um der verzweifelten Menge etwas Hoffnung zu schenken, während eine scheinbar unaufhaltsame Horde an Wahnsinnig gewordenen Maschinen auf dem Weg ist.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z94my_Xjus4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skyler93 (31. Juli 2011)

Keines 

Wobei ich wirlich Gefühle ranstecke ist in onepiece, auch wenns kindisch ist, (jaja bin schon früh fan geworden, ist einfach interessant, wer keine ahnung hat nicht labern ) aber weinen? oder tränen? 
könnte das garnicht


----------



## Dracun (31. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ja da krieg ich jedes Mal ne Gänsehaut bei ... bei der Szene


----------



## Æxodus (18. August 2011)

Bei: I am Legend - die Szene wo Will seinen Hund töten muss, In einem Land vor unserer Zeit - als die Dinomama stirbt, Forrest Gump - als Jenny Stirbt und die Szene mit der Feder, Die Passion Christi von Mel Gibson - Als doch recht gläubiger Christ find ich den Film entsprechend meinen Vorstellung wie es damals häte abgelaufen sein können, einfach perfekt umgesetzt, bei Futurama -  Die Folge mit seinem Bruder und dem Kleeblatt, aber am aller schlimmsten war es bei einem Computerspiel. Bei Metal Gear Solid 3 Snake Eater -  der Abspann in Verbindung mit der typischen Metal Gear Musik. Da gabs einfach kein halten mehr  gibt sicherlich noch ein paar Filme die mir jetzt aber so spontan net einfallen. Mfg


----------



## Bingbongbing (19. August 2011)

villain schrieb:


> jo...ergreifende szene. (hätte bei dem film auch fast geheult, als sie die autos kaputt fahren.... ;-) )
> 
> 
> ansonsten fällt mir da unter anderem noch: Das Leben des Prian ein - habe geweint vor lauter lachen beim ersten mal sehen und geht mir immer wieder so ... (btw: die falschschreibung des namens ist absicht - isn' n insider für die leute, die den film kennen:-P )




Ohja, da musste ich auch schon das eine oder andere mal sehr weinen vor lachen! 

" ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend ?" 

Und bei Streben nach Glück kann ich meine Tränen leider nicht zurückhalten, Will Smith ist einfach ein überragender Schauspieler der die Emotionen in diesem Film Perfekt rüberbringt!


----------



## eaglestar (19. August 2011)

Twilight, 

weil ich mir die Filme nicht angucken möchte aber NIEEEEMAND weiß, warum die Vampire anstatt spektakulär zu verbrennen einfach nur glitzern wie eine Discokugel, wenn sie im Sonnenlicht stehen.


Gruß,
mav


----------



## win3ermute (20. August 2011)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Bei: I am Legend - die Szene wo Will seinen Hund töten muss



Ist irgendjemandem in dem ganzen verdammten schlechten Film aufgefallen, daß die gesamte verdammte Menscheit den Weg alles Vergänglichen gegangen ist?

"Oh, hey, das ist tragisch - aber das er den Hund tötet... *schnüff*"

Wenn irgendwas in diesem absolut schlechten Streifen tatsächlich gut ist, dann ist das diese Szene: "Hey, mit der ausgerotteten Menschheit kann ich leben... aber der verfickte Hund... das geht zu weit!" Zeigt, wessen Geistes Kind der Zuseher ist.

Come on: In dieser apokalyptischen Welt hört man keinen Mozart, Beethoven etc. (Smith hört wahrscheinlich schlechten HipHop, was ein absolutes Zeichen dafür ist, daß diese Menschheit ausgerottet werden sollte). Aber der Hund... *schnüff* Geht so tief... mehr als die Milliarden Leute, um die sich offensichtlich keine Sau schert...

Und wer "Twilight" hasst (also jeder vernünftige Mensch) sollte sich "Stakeland" geben. Das Ding rockt die Hütte! Ein Indie-Film abseits der "Ohmygodsocute"-Vampire, der irgendwo zwischen "The Road", "Mad Max" und einem von Hollywood-Exkrementen bereinigten "Eli" existiert! Die Vampire sind böse und die Welt ist am Arsch - was möchte man mehr (außer dem Original-"Dawn of the Dead")?


----------



## Zonalar (21. August 2011)

Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie


----------



## Dominau (31. August 2011)

Ich hab grad echt geheult.
Und zwar beim Film " A beautiful Mind - Genie und Wahnsinn"
Der Film ist sowas von genial, ich will ihn mir eig. sofort wieder anschauen.


----------



## _Raziel_ (8. September 2011)

Um hier mal den Meister aller Männer zu zitieren:


Ein Bro weint niemals!

_Ausnahmen: bei den Filmen E.T. und Feld der Träume (oder wenn eine Sportlerlegende seine aktive Karriere [zum allerersten Mal] beendet)_
_
_
Damit wäre auch mein Statement dazu abgegeben. Btw. liebe 'Mitglieder'; Wer von euch noch nie Feld der Träume gesehen hat, weiss nicht, was emotionales Kino ist.

High Five, Bros!


----------



## Bazdash (8. September 2011)

Geweint habe ich eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr bei einem Film. Der letzte Film bei dem ich geweint habe war ein Snoopy-Film, bei welchem Snoopy seine frühere Tod?-Kranke Beitzerin sucht.

Ansonsten bin ich eher bedrückt nach traurigen Filmen wie:

Finding Neverland, The Green Mile und Hotel Ruanda

EDITH sagt:



Winipek schrieb:


> Find´s auch gemein *Fraubin* ich will auch sagen , wenn ich heul
> 
> Fast immer bei >"Grey´s anatomie"
> *schluchtz*



Da wein ich auch immer, wenn ich beim zappen reinschalte und den Umschlatknopf nicht schnell genug finde.


----------



## Norua (9. September 2011)

"I am Legend" mir selbst lief nur ein kalter schauer übern Rücken aber im Kino "schnief", "ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh der arme",

Tränen hab ich gelassen bei:
Schindlers Liste
Elfen Lied (nix für warmduscher)
Pokemon 2 <3 Lugia
Marley und ich
FF10
The green mile (zumindest beim ersten mal)
Fallout 3


----------



## Serkester (9. September 2011)

Oben und Findet Nemo... :/

EDIT: Ist zwar kein Film, aber .. Scrubs.


----------



## wronny (9. September 2011)

Also irgendwie hab ich die Filme in denen ich gelacht habe besser in Erinnerung. Also mal überlegen ... bei welchen hab ich die Tränen nicht unterdrücken können:

Kindheitsfilme:
König der Löwen; Pokemon 1; Digimon 
[da gobts sicher noch mehr]
-------------
Später:
The green Mile
I am Legend
Haus am See
--------------
Streben nach Glück ... naja im Kino hätte ich vielleicht, aber nicht mit einer Gruppe aus Freunden vorm Fernseher. Da reißt man sich zusammen.


----------



## Kamsi (10. September 2011)

Norua schrieb:


> "I am Legend" mir selbst lief nur ein kalter schauer übern Rücken aber im Kino "schnief", "ooooohhhhhhhhhhhh der arme",



Jo die szene mit dem hund war traurig


----------



## Edou (11. September 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemandem in dem ganzen verdammten schlechten Film aufgefallen, daß die gesamte verdammte Menscheit den Weg alles Vergänglichen gegangen ist?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nur für dich.  

B2T: Nicht direkt bei nem Film aber z.b. beim Scrubs Finale, als J.D. da entlang läuft, alle nochmal sieht dann auf der Leinwand...da werden die Augen doch mal feucht. :S
Bedrückt war ich (nicht am heulen oder traurig bis zum tot, sondern nur bedrückt), als in Supernatural, Staffel 5, das Finale, als Sam da die Kontrolle wieder erlangte und dann ins Loch sprang.


----------



## Norua (12. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach du schande 5 minuten Lachkrampf nach dem Bild


----------



## NoHeroIn (13. September 2011)

Da ich die meisten Filme in Anwesenheit anderer sehe, vor anderen aber nicht weine, grenzt das die Auswahl ziemlich ein. 

Barfuss, als Leila wieder in der Psychiatrie ist und zu der Pflegerin sagt, sie sei verliebt und habe sein Herz gehört.

Sieben Leben, als er die Qualle in die Badewanne schüttet.


----------



## Surai (23. September 2011)

Filme bei denen man weint?
Naja halt Traurig-Macher sind Klassiker wie: König der Löwen und Pokemon
Aber auch Oben der Anfang ist recht traurig  Hm ansonsten noch Grace is Gone und ein Film der jedes Gemüt traurig macht: Die letzten Glühwürmchen


----------



## Kamsi (23. September 2011)

bah bleibt mir weg mit pokemon ka was da traurig drann ist






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjj7Trw-Sj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich find das Ende immer noch tragisch am schluss ist es nicht mehr das letzte einhorn aber wiederum doch allein weil es das einzige einhorn ist was rausgefunden hat was liebe und ist und die liebe verlor


----------



## Mace (23. September 2011)

bei star wars ohne ende :`(


----------



## Mace (23. September 2011)

Billy schrieb:


> Du vergisst das er auch Anakin Skywalker gespielt hat in Star Wars Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung ^^
> 
> Und wo wir gerade bei Star Wars sind : die Szene in Episode 3 wo Obi-Wan Anakin besiegt und Obi sagt das Anakin sowas wie ein Bruder für ihn ist und Anakin nur erwiedert "ICH HASSE EUUUCH!" fand ich echt traurig :'(



sorry 4 doppelpost - genau das mein ich 
und natürlich das ende vom 6. teil :<


----------



## Plitzkrieg (24. September 2011)

Mace schrieb:


> sorry 4 doppelpost - genau das mein ich
> und natürlich das ende vom 6. teil :<



wer die 2 teile davor und den dritten teil selbst gesehen hat (also die neuen) und auch ein wenig auf das geschehene achtet, der weiss, dass diese szene total fürn arsch ist. schon im zweiten teil hassen die beiden sich wie die pest und giften sich nur gegenseitig an. im ersten teil haben die ja eh nichts mitteinander zu tun. alles was wir über deren wundertolle freundschaft je im film "sehen" ist wie sie sich von geschichten ERZÄHLEN wo sie mal gute freunde waren. alles andere zwischenmenschliche sind nur anfeindungen.
da gibt es tatsächlich jemanden, der findet das ende von episode 3 wär traurig und ist von der scheisse überzeugt? weinen kann man bei den neuen SW filmen nur über die beschissene story, die bescheidenen effekte, die unlogischen "zusammenhänge" und das schlechte casting.


wo ich geweint habe:

marley und ich ... das ende ist einfach nur heftig! jedesmal aufs neue!

HACHIKO!!!!! dort gleich mehrfach undzwar IMMER! und das auch nicht nur ein bisschen sondern so richtig mit ganz viel pippi in die augens und mit schluchtzens und alles pipapo ... der film geht so heftig an das herz ... wer da nicht weinen muss, dem ist echt nicht zu helfen ...

futurama - jurassic bark http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uU7-X0iHes es tut so weh 

i am legend ... als der hund stirbt ... 


ja ... alles hundefilme und szenen mit hunden ... aber ich bin kein großartiger hundefan ... hab auch nicht viel mit hunden zu tun, aber der tot von tieren ist immer etwas heftig für mich. menschen sind alle irgendwo böse, egoistisch, hinterfotzig, die habens alle mehr oder weniger verdient ... aber tiere? vorallem hunde? immer gutmütig, nie böses im sinn, so treu und loyal ... sowas darf nicht sterben


----------



## Norua (28. September 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> futurama - jurassic bark http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6uU7-X0iHes es tut so weh



Ohh ja schon alleine der Gedanke an die folge treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen 

Das nennt man Treue. *schnief*


----------



## Manowar (11. Oktober 2011)

Namosch schrieb:


> Klick relativ am ende wo Adam Sandler seinem sohn und dessen frau nachläuft um zu verhindern das sein sohn nicht in die flitterwochen fliegt und dieser einen herzinfakt bekommt und stirbt da musst ich mich richtig zusammenreissen weil ich den mit nem kumpel geschaut hab



Er soll in die Flitterwochen fliegen. Wegen seiner Arbeit, hat er seine Familie verloren.

Ich war eigentlich nie ein Mensch, der bei Filmen, Tränen vergießt.
Das brauchte bei mir nem beschissenen Punkt im Leben, seitdem merk ich das ich auf sowas viel emotionaler reagiere. 
Seitdem kam es mal öfter vor, dass mich etwas berührt, aber wegen einem Film heulen? Ist mir dann doch nen bissl zu dämlich *g*

Der Film "Klick" hat mir dieses Gefühl aber auch gebracht..
Ich frag mich auch arg, warum der als "Komödie" ausgeschrieben ist.


----------



## The Paladin (17. Oktober 2011)

Bei "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere"

Die stelle wo der kleine die Spritze bekommt und beginnt zu weinen. Da habe ich geheult (Und es war 4 Uhr Früh in den Sommerferien, da hatte ich so einige Horrorfilme intus, darunter Creep, The Descent und Jeepers Creepers)


----------



## Norua (19. Oktober 2011)

Marley & Ich *noch immer in gedanken heul*


----------



## LeWhopper (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche "The Green Mile" angeschaut.

Meine Güte ich bin ja echt nen harter Kerl was so traurige Szenen angeht. Aber bei (vorsicht spoiler) 


Spoiler



den beiden Hinrichtungen von dem Franzosen. Wo der Percy *wichser* den trockenen Schwamm draufgelegt hat. Und bei der Hinrichtung vom John Coffey.


war ich bitterlich am weinen. Ich dachte, echt das geht nicht. Der Film ist so was von traurig. Meiner Meinung nach ein Meisterstück von einem Film.


----------



## orkman (19. Oktober 2011)

The schrieb:


> Bei "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere"
> 
> Die stelle wo der kleine die Spritze bekommt und beginnt zu weinen. Da habe ich geheult (Und es war 4 Uhr Früh in den Sommerferien, da hatte ich so einige Horrorfilme intus, darunter Creep, The Descent und Jeepers Creepers)



lol bei der szene lach ich mich immer tod ... wie der kleine mit ner hellen stimme sagt : " aber das geht doch nicht" oder so .... schon alleine wo ich jetzt dran denke muss ich wieder breit schmunzeln 

BTT: Sicko von Micheal Moore ... wenn man die armen menschen sieht die leiden nur weil ein arzt zu dumm ist und net helfen will weil er net bezahlt wird


----------



## Morisson (1. November 2011)

Enter the Void
Meisterkino des Meisters Caspar Noe
Anstregnder Film,....nein, kein Film, eine Erfahrung. 
Selten sowas gesehen und ja, wenn der Film Richtung Abspann geht, kann man die ein oder andere Träne fließen lassen. Nicht weils so romantisch oder traurig ist, sondern weil man die Welt danach etwas klarer sieht.

BTW 
wer anderes von dem Film hält sollte sich zurück in die Uwe Boll Höhle begeben 

Trailer


----------



## Deathstyle (2. November 2011)

Enter the Void hat dich zum weinen gebracht? Ich kann ja verstehen das Leute den zum heulen finden, aber dann sicher nicht weil er so gut war 
Ich will den Film garnicht beurteilen aber er ist sehr anstrengend.. und abgefahren.

Der einzige der Film der mich bisher wirklich mal berührt hat war wohl Die letzten Glühwürmchen.


----------



## Zonalar (2. November 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Der einzige der Film der mich bisher wirklich mal berührt hat war wohl Die letzten Glühwürmchen.



Redest du von dem Anime, oder meinst du etwas anderes?
Den muss ich mir auch mal anschauen.


----------



## orkman (2. November 2011)

wow gluehwuermchen sieht nice aus aber enter the void ...da schreckt mich der trailer schon dermassen ab ... sieht einfach nur krank aus


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. November 2011)

Zwei an einem Tag! 

Manly tears were shed...


----------



## yves1993 (12. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaFVr_cJJIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da gibts nix weiteres zu sagen. Ich für mich bin ein sehr emotionaler Mensch und schätze das Leben. Unsere Erde... wir haben alles. Der Mensch muss nur wieder zu leben lernen. Diese Aufnahmen wurden einfach nur grandios zusammengefasst und zeigen das Leben... aus allen Perspektiven dieser Welt. Als ich nachlas, was so alles an diesem einen Tag geschah, dem 24.10.2010, las ich dass es der Tag der Loveparade war. Und diese ist auch im Film später zu sehen... die wohl letzte Loveparade.

Der Film ist enorm wertvoll. Unbeschreiblich.


----------



## vollmi (20. November 2011)

Bei dem Film kommen mir jedes mal die Tränen.
Vor allem als die Beiden vor der Bar bei Schnee auf die Gesellschaft warten und sich beinahe den Tod holen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f_Xy66FYG70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (24. November 2011)

Zwar kein Film, aber das hat mich gerade erwischt -_-
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNpeTCEPrRk&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Weeeedlord (28. November 2011)

Okay. Jetzt kommts.

Fluch der Karibik 3, am Ende.
Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten, als Gandalf die Brücke von Khazad-dûm herunter fällt.
Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs, am Ende.
Gladiator, am Ende
Breaking Dawn 4.1 - Hochzeit und am Ende. Fasst mich nicht an, ich mag es sehr!
Wall-E, am Ende. Das ist einfach nur so mega traurig und gleichzeitig unglaublich süß 
X-Men Origins: Wolverine, am Ende


----------



## LiangZhou (28. November 2011)

Scrubs - Die Folge von Jack's Tod T.T

Death of A Salesman - Robert De Niro und John Malkovich, großartige Leistungen TT__TT

Schindlers Liste, das Ende! Natürlich kannte ich es schon aber trotzdem.... >0<
 	&#9553; &#9553;
 	&#9553; &#9553; 
 	&#9553; &#9553;


----------



## Velias (28. November 2011)

Armageddon

Als er seiner Tochter am Bildschirm sagt das er diesmal sein Versprechen nicht halten kann. =((



Forrest Gump am Ende 

Da hatte er endlich alles was er brauchte und dann war es direkt wieder weg...



Green Mile

Durch und durch sehr traurig



Aber auch ansonsten noch einige mehr ^^
Ich habe auch bemerkt das mit fortschreitendem Alter das zugenommen hat. Ich bin zwar noch kein Greis aber das wird wohl insgesammt daran liegen das man so vieles schon selbst erlebt hat. (Gefühlsmässig).


----------



## Knallfix (29. November 2011)

Unbreakable, Superman trägt Lois Lane in den Himmel.
Der ganze Film ist sehr emotional und voller magic Moment  aber diese Szene dann *schön*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okm9JjfTkkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berserkius (29. November 2011)

*Stephen Kings "Es" und "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere 1"









 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=9GDoSXxf2YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=HSkNwQ9yY1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=gzVdrtOZSrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2011)

LeWhopper schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letzte Woche "The Green Mile" angeschaut.
> 
> Meine Güte ich bin ja echt nen harter Kerl was so traurige Szenen angeht. Aber bei (vorsicht spoiler)
> 
> ...



Die Szenen sind ja noch harmlos gegen das Ende, wenn Tom Hanks da in dem einen Schuppen steht und mit der alten Frau redet und dann die Maus kommt und er erzählt, dass ihm die Strafe auferlegt wurde jeden sterben zu sehen den er liebt weil er ja so alt wird...ich hab noch nie so geheult bei einem Film wie zum Schluss von Green Mile, hab mich fast gar nimmer eingekriegt weil man sich da im Laufe des Films so reinversetzen kann in ihn.   


Ganz schlimm ist auch das Ende von Forrest Gump als seine Jenny stirbt und er am Grab steht, allein bei dem Gedanken könnt ich heulen. Allgemein spielt Tom Hanks sehr schöne Rollen, er ist so authentisch.

Benjamin Button ist auch so ein Thema, der Film ist allgemein faszinierend und traurig zugleich, vor allem gegen Ende als man den Zerfall von ihm sieht, sehr emotional. 




Ich werd mir zu Weihnachten The Tree of Life kaufen, der soll ja auch sehr berührend sein, bin ich mal gespannt drauf.


----------



## Karavelle (11. Dezember 2011)

Spel mir das Lied vom Tod


----------



## Königmarcus (11. Dezember 2011)

herr der ringe - die rückkehr des königs

am ende, da kriegt man schon leicht pipi in die augen ^^


----------



## Merianna (12. Dezember 2011)

hmm Filme gabs bestimmt schon mehrere die einem nah gingen aber nie wirklich geweint
aber so richtig mies ging es mir als ich ne Doku über Elfenbeinwilderer gesehn habe, wo komplett gezeigt wurde wie das so abläuft und was die den Tieren antun glaube da muss man nicht ins Detail gehn, das kann sich wohl jeder denken
normaler Weise bin ich recht hart im Nehmen aber danach war mir schlecht und ich lag echt im Bett und hab geweint


----------



## yves1993 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiss an sich ist das hier nicht wirklich ein Film, sondern ne Machinima.

Aber die hat defintitiv Kinopotenzial, und Blizz könnte sich beim Macher Martin Falch ne Scheibe abschneiden 

Ich auf jedenfall könnte mich nie dran satt sehen, und in meinen Augen eines der besten Werke dieses Spiels überhaupt, damals habe ich wirklich teilweise geweint, da die Story einfach nur ergreifend ist, und parallelen zum echten Leben herstellt, bezüglich einiger Moralen (Gibts eigtl ne Mehrzal von Moral? Naja egal)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=53953

Tales of the Past III

Nicht umsonst 62 Auszeichnungen, davon 25 Platin. 4,99? Zu wenig!


----------



## Gandolfini (10. Februar 2012)

*Brokeback Mountain 
*


----------



## Foxwood (6. März 2012)

Field of Dreams mit Kevin Costner von 1989.


----------



## Reflox (8. März 2012)

Life is beautiful.

Der Film ist einfach nur traurig, da muss man einfach weich werden.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (10. März 2012)

The Green Mile (Kam gestern Abend wieder im Fernsehen)


----------



## nomnom (13. März 2012)

Bucket List - das Ende...


----------



## Jueliette (8. Juli 2012)

Grave of the Fireflies, der einzige Film der mich innerlich echt getroffen hat.


----------



## Pyronidas (8. Juli 2012)

Titanic, am Ende wo Leonardo absäuft -> Freudentränen das ich den Film endlich überstanden hab und der Spacken abgetaucht ist


----------



## Duygo (8. Juli 2012)

Gran Torino und Ziemlich beste Freunde.
Echt schwer sich bei den beiden Filmen die tränen zu verkneifen.


----------



## Slayed (8. Juli 2012)

Am ende von Donie Darko war ich recht mitgenommen... wenn man endlich die Geschichte vom Film kapiert.


----------



## Hubautz (9. Juli 2012)

Hachiko



Ich gebe zu der Film ist nahe an der Grenze zum Kitsch, überschreitet diese auch mal. Da ich aber als Hundebesitzer schwer vorbelastet bin und im Laufe der Zeit auch schon einen Hund begraben habe (was allein der Tatsache geschuldet ist, dass Menschen in der Regel länger leben als Hunde), hat mich der Film ziemlich gebeutelt.


----------



## Murfy (9. Juli 2012)

Sogar noch ziemlich aktuell: "ziemlich beste Freunde"

Aber hier musste ich mehrfach lachen.
...vor Lachen.
...vor Mitgefühl.
...vor Freude.

Ein einfach verdammt lustiger und dennoch ergreifender Filme. :')

mfg


----------



## Merikur (11. Juli 2012)

Herr der Ringe 3 am Ende wo sie Frodo verabschieden.

Und bei Harry Potter wo Dobby der Hauself stirbt


----------



## ego1899 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich denke nahezu jeder Uwe Boll Filme treibt sogar den härtesten Kerle Tränen in die Augen. Zumindestens gegen Ende hin wenn man von jemandem gezwungen wird sie bis zum Ende zu sehen...


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. Juli 2012)

Die Brücke nach Terabithia


----------



## sciuridae (11. September 2012)

Bisher ungenannte Filme

Als Kind: Watership Down/ Unten am Fluß (Film)
Damals saßen mein Bruder, paar Freunde und ich alle vorm TV und haben versucht, möglichst leise zu schniefen ;-)

Meistens nicht geweint, aber einen dicken Kloß im Hals/ Tränen in den Augen:
Lars von Trier - Dogville, Dancer in the Dark
Larry Clark - Kids, Bully, Ken Park
David Lynch - Der Elefantenmensch
Milos Forman - Einer flog übers Kuckucksnest
Sven Taddicken - Emmas Glück
Alan Parker - Birdy
Michael Haneke - Funny Games (Original oder Remake, nimmt sich mMn nichts)


----------



## Æxodus (14. September 2012)

Vor kurzem wieder gelaufen, Die Truman Show. Vorallem gegen Ende, ich find die Kombi aus Musik und Schauspiel einfach überragend. Der Film nimmt mich echt mit.



Mfg


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (15. September 2012)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Vor kurzem wieder gelaufen, Die Truman Show. Vorallem gegen Ende, ich find die Kombi aus Musik und Schauspiel einfach überragend. Der Film nimmt mich echt mit.
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg



Wer weis, vielleicht bist du auch in so einer Show


----------



## Pyronidas (15. September 2012)

Titanic, am Schluß als Leonardo absäuft...da liefen mir die Tränen
FREUDENTRÄNEN!!!


----------



## Rifter (15. September 2012)

Bei Stirb langsam... wo ihm die Kugeln ausgehen


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2012)

Richtig schluchzend geheult noch nicht, aber einige männliche Tränen vergossen:

- Forrest Gump: Als Jenny gestorben ist und er über sie spricht in dieser nüchtern pragmatischen Weise, mit der er die Welt sieht. Der Kontrast hat mich damals einfach überwältigt.

- Leaving Las Vegas: Am Ende als Cage sich "endlich" totgesoffen hat. Sowieso einer meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme.

- Die letzten Glühwürmchen: Als die kleine Schwester gestorben ist. Ja es ist ein Trickfilm (Anime). Aber so todtraurig, mehr als viele Realfilme.


----------



## MojitoJoe057 (8. Oktober 2012)

Bei Pulp Fiction, wenn Vincent berichtet, das jemand sein Auto zerkratzt hat ^^ das arme auto  "Das Auto eines Mannes hat Tabu zu sein"


----------



## buffiman (16. Oktober 2012)

also ich muss sagen AFTERSHOCK war wirklich traurig... super film aber ein "Tear jerker"


----------



## MayoAmok (1. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5yt1Va2g-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dein Weg. 

Da wars öfter feucht in den Augenwinkeln. 

War kein Blockbuster, aber wer die Gelegenheit hat, unbedingt anschauen.


----------



## Seheri (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Gigant aus dem All .. 
da kann ich nichts zurück halten und es fließt in Strömen. Meine Freundin hat mich noch nie mit so einem verstörten blick angesehn.


----------



## callahan123 (13. November 2013)

Der Patriot.
Gibson will sich von seiner kleinsten Tochter verabschieden. 
Die weigert sich seit dem Tod der Mutter zu sprechen. 
Er bittet sie wenigstens ganz kurz etwas zu sagen. (weil er sie wegen des Krieges ggf. nicht mehr wiedersehen wird)  
Sie weigert sich. 
Man erkennt bereits Tränen in seinen Augen, eine Mischung aus Wut, Niedergeschlagenheit, Traurigkeit und Scham.
Er lächelt kurz, nickt, steigt auf sein Pferd und reitet fort.
Im letzten Moment schreit die kleine los...

Kein besonders guter Film aber sooooo kalkuliert auf die Drüse!


----------



## zockerfan87 (24. Juli 2014)

Life of Pi

Als der Tiger sich von ihm trennt, ohne sich noch einmal umzudrehen.

PS: Gibt es hier eine Spoilerfunktion? Hat ja nicht jeder jeden Film gesehen...


----------



## DerAndi01 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich fand ja Marley und ich so traurig  Meine Frau konnte den Film gar nicht zu Ende schauen, sie war soo fertig. Vielleicht, weil wir auch einen Hund haben und der schon älter ist und es bei ihm auch bald soweit ist 

Wie ein einziger Tag fand ich auch relativ traurig. Stehe eigentlich nicht auf solche Filme, der war aber wirklich gut


----------



## HerrGun (10. Februar 2015)

Bei "The Green Mile" war ich kurz davor. Ein sehr bewegender Film. Habe den zwei mal gesehen und jedes Mal sehr traurig gewesen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. März 2015)

Silent Hill, Endszene von Hooligans.

 

Ich ergänze gewisse Szenen von der Serie Spartacus...


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2015)

Expandebles 1-3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2015)

Expandebles 1-3

 

Touche 

 

Bei mir Interstellar. Oder generell Nolan Filme.


----------



## johnp9 (7. Juni 2015)

Pearl Harbor, als Danny starb


----------



## feyzi258 (15. Juni 2015)

Also welcher Film sehr zu empfehlen ist, war " ziemlich beste Freunde " 

für mich einer der besten Filme aller Zeiten!!!


----------



## SonyKnappe (24. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mal bei "Das Wunder von Bern " geweint. Bei Fußball bin ich eh total emotional empfindlich.


----------



## robotom (11. Januar 2016)

Also das kommt echt sehr selten vor dass mich ein Film zum weinen bringt. Da muss schon viel passieren  Oder so wie es erst vor kurzem der Fal war: Dass es einfach ein trauriges oder emotionales Erlebnis in meinem Leben gegeben hat, und in einem Film kommt dann eine Szene vor, die mich an diese Moment in meinem Leben wieder erinnert. Dann kommts schon vor dass ich heule. Aber das wär in einer Situation wo mir das selber in meinem Leben passiert nicht passiert, sicher nicht der Fall, dass ich dann bei dieser Szene weinen würde. Also bei mir komtms stark auf mein Leben drauf an. Dass mich so einfach ein Film zu Tränen rührt--eher selten.


----------



## tripmeup (30. Januar 2016)

Denke dass es so sein kann - bei mir ist es eher so dass es mich eher berührt wenn es mein Leben widerspiegelt. Dann kann ich mich einfühlen und mich berühren lassen!


----------



## LikeTropi (30. Juni 2016)

König der Löwen natürlich, als Kind bin ich eine Heulsuse gewesen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2016)

Vikings :'(


----------



## LikeTropi (23. September 2016)

Star Wars sind wahrscheinlich die einzigen Filme, die meinen emotional immer wieder total mitreißen. Aber richtig heulen, nicht dass ich wüsste


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Oktober 2016)

Jadotville auf Netflix.

Selten so ein deprimierendes und doch rührendes Ende...

Me cry now


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2016)

serie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2016)

serie:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

treibt mir heute noch Tränen in die Augen. Auch diese Szene:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkAx5uyGSCQ

 

Die Serie hat mich sehr sehr lange begleitet, ich hab da echt geweint. 

 

Leon - Der Profi hat mich letztens auch sehr hart an die Grenze gebraucht, wenn am Ende noch Shape of my heart von Sting gespielt wird...


----------



## zerouser (22. Dezember 2016)

Halli Hallo bin neu im Forum 

 

Mein Favorit ist derzeit "Into the Wild" ist echt empfehlenswert. Geht um einen Mann der alles aufgibt und sich auf eine große Reise aufmacht.


----------



## robotom (24. Dezember 2016)

come on . Ganz ehrlich, was soll uns männer schon trännen in die augen treiben. DD Na da gibts natürich filme wie winnetou oder titanic  nein ganz im ernst, es kommt hald immer drauf an wie man gerade drauf ist und mit wem man den film schaut oder? das kann mans pauschal gar nicht sagen finde ich. Es kommt echt immer stark auf so viele verschiedenen sachen drauf an. Es kommt zwar nicht oft vor dass es passiert, aber wenn ich in trännen ausbreche ists ein besonderer moment.


----------



## Thyral0n (28. Dezember 2016)

Hachiko.


----------

